# AZ. The Manic Mechanic Shop



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Stoped At this new shop on Glendale @ 51ave and it was cool they showed me around the shop and some the project cars going on in the shop, and these guys know there shit plus the prices are awesome. Worth checking out


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

HELL YEA HAD MY 78 THERE THIS WEEK GETTING SOME WORK DONE. AND HAD MY 97 THERE 2 WEEKS AGO. COOL VATOS.


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

yea man saw that 78 and thats a clean car :thumbsup: and they also showed me a 60 on bags, a few 64's @ 5's with a hell of a job done too them cant wait to see them on the street


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey, Thanks for the good words. A little info about our shop.
The 60 is something diffrent were working on. The air bags were installed without cutting any part of the frame or body. I drilled about 5 hole total in the car from 1/4 inch to 3/8inch. He wanted to be able to return it to stock as easy as possible. Now we are putting disk brakes on all 4 corners and doing some engine work for more speed. The owner leans more towards the Hot Rod and Racing scene.

The 78 is a Nice and Clean car from New Image Car Club, It is well taken care of ( Andy is doing a great job ). I installed the hydraulics in that car a little while ago when I working with World Wide Customs. I have also had the prevledge of working with Frank of "Franks Custom Hydraulics" and hanging out with Spirit Car Club. There is a few good shops and clubs in Phoenix and I hope to add ours to the list. We also have 2 64 Impalas and a 65 that we are working on bringing back to life.


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey I heard there is a BAD ASS 86 Monte Carlo getting some work done there too!!


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

THIS ONE


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Aug 27 2006, 10:39 AM~6052640
> *Hey I heard there is a BAD ASS 86 Monte Carlo getting some work done there too!!
> *


 :angry: Thats it I am moving it to the cave.......... wait I cant move it. It wont move the undercarrage is missing :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks For all the Props on the shop and I welcome all layitlow members to stop on by and check us out. As for the shop Project cars going on I'll keep you updated With pictures or back-stage passes if you stop by for a look. The shops been open now for 5 months and going strong. We offer, I would say some of the best pricing in town for Hydraulics,Airbags,Mechanical work, and Engine Dress Up.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

a motor we put together


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

you guys suck,LOL what up Stan?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 27 2006, 10:08 PM~6056589
> *you guys suck,LOL what up Stan?
> *


whats up Fred? How you doing...........


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

pretty good, i'll have my car tommorrow so i'll probably stop by for a few


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 27 2006, 10:13 PM~6056616
> *pretty good, i'll have my car tommorrow so i'll probably stop by for a few
> *


Sounds Good,


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

do they do hydros???


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 27 2006, 10:21 PM~6056672
> *do they do hydros???
> *


 Yes, we install Hydraulics. I will post up some pics tomarrow from the shop computer.


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

IS THAT ANOTHER NEW IMAGE c.c. RIDE IN THE BACK ROUND...OOOOO SHIT N.I. COMMING UP


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Aug 27 2006, 10:38 PM~6056756
> *IS THAT ANOTHER NEW IMAGE c.c. RIDE IN THE BACK ROUND...OOOOO SHIT N.I. COMMING UP
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that is, you guys are doing good :thumbsup: Maybe someday I will join a Club..........


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

do u think u could do a oil pressure switch on a 01 deville in the morning if so call me at 623 205 7397 will or at franks hydros after 800 am


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

What up stan good to to hear ur doing good u always did good work so welcome to the block even know u been around it a bunch of times.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 28 2006, 12:01 AM~6057082
> *What up stan good to to hear ur doing good u always did good work so welcome to the block even know u been around it a bunch of times.
> *


Thanks.....Yeah Ive been around a minute or two


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Aug 27 2006, 11:20 PM~6056929
> *do u think u could do a oil pressure switch on a 01 deville in the morning if so call me at 623 205 7397 will or at franks hydros after 800 am
> *


Give me a call 602.435.0222


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

my lincoln


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

nice proyecto homie :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

thanks your right it is a project 
hopefully i'll get it looked at tonight so i can get it goin


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: good luck :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

looks like we have something good to start with Phxkstm and I'm sure we at the shop shouldn't a problem getting u on the road thanks for stoping by


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

u guys sell rims too????


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Aug 29 2006, 06:13 AM~6064585
> *u guys sell rims too????
> *


Yes we have a few here.............


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks for the respons and for stopping by


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

whaz up stanley :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP TWIN!


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Do you guy's do interior?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Aug 31 2006, 04:43 PM~6081876
> *whaz up stanley  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 Hey whats going on


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Aug 31 2006, 06:50 PM~6082458
> *
> *


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 31 2006, 06:51 PM~6082467
> *WHAT UP TWIN!
> *


Hey, whats going on.........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Aug 31 2006, 07:25 PM~6082627
> *Do you guy's do interior?
> *


 No we dont...........sorry.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Double post, sorry


----------



## wondering in PHX (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey do you guys have Saco motors and how much


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wondering in PHX_@Sep 1 2006, 09:50 AM~6085835
> *Hey do you guys have Saco motors and how much
> *


sent you a PM


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

hey do u guys have a hooptie of a lincoln over there? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Do you guys do frame wraps . If so how much for a G-Body off the frame ?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 1 2006, 01:04 PM~6086855
> *hey do u guys have a hooptie of a lincoln over there? :biggrin:
> *


Naw we sent it to the scrap yard.................... Just kidding its here and running.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Sep 1 2006, 01:37 PM~6087059
> *Do you guys do frame wraps . If so how much for a G-Body off the frame ?
> *


Call me 623.435.0222


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

That motor looks so fresh and so clean


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

do you guys sell batt cahargers? I don't want to :angry: have to order another one


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 1 2006, 03:26 PM~6087885
> *do you guys sell batt cahargers? I don't want to  :angry: have to order another one
> *


All I have is a 36 volt charger............call me 602.435.0222


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

We have many of parts in stock and quick turn around on anything not in stock, as for chargers have a few used ones for sale


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

TTT for tha homies!


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Stan :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Sep 3 2006, 12:10 AM~6094837
> *Thanks Stan  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 3 2006, 12:22 AM~6094873
> *:biggrin:
> *



3pages and no pictures of the actual shop??.... :biggrin: best of luck with the new shop guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Sep 3 2006, 02:36 AM~6095142
> *3pages and no pictures of the actual shop??.... :biggrin: best of luck with the new shop guys. :thumbsup:
> *


I will try to get some pictures up..Thanks for the wish of luck..............


----------



## wondering in PHX (Jan 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

sorry i did not get back with you on sat 

busy at work
i'll be there tues after work just let me know of a price


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

cool PHXKSTM will be open at 800am stop by any time got 1 of the parts for your car still need one more


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

I STILL NEED THOSE RED CABLES 2/0 FOR THE CADI. YOU GET THEM IN YET ?


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone know any interior shops? I've got a long rip on my seat, need to buy the material and have someone sew it up for me. Another thing anyone know were to but interior material for seats?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mistah.Martinez_@Sep 5 2006, 04:25 AM~6106471
> *Anyone know any interior shops? I've got a long rip on my seat, need to buy the material and have someone sew it up for me. Another thing anyone know were to but interior material for seats?
> *


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Mr.Andres got that red 00 cabel in any time your ready stop by :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

i did not make it tonight 

see you tomorrow


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 5 2006, 06:57 PM~6111778
> *i did not make it tonight
> 
> see you tomorrow
> *


GET TO WORK JOEY!


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

PHXKSTM
Will be out of town be back on Thursday will be picking up parts form L.A row call for parts shout out what y'all need


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

LINCOLN MARK V parts-------especially all the trim (front and back glass and door sills, and opera windows) from a NON-vinyl top one. :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

turn signal lenes for Mark VI you know the one

and another check valve


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

TTT for Manic Mechanics


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks Everyone................


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Parts are in for those of you that ordered and the shop is open stop by are call 623-435-0222


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

thanks chris, for the parts, the price was worth the waite


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

thanks chris, for the parts, the price was worth the waite


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey..................


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

.


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

GOOD job twiins nice to see you guys doing good


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Sep 11 2006, 09:00 PM~6153053
> *GOOD job twiins nice to see you guys doing good
> *


Thanks...........


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt :wave:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin:  :twak:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 15 2006, 06:06 PM~6183304
> *:machinegun:  :cheesy:    :roflmao:  :0  :biggrin:    :twak:
> *


Alright guys which one of you guys at the shop is playing with my screen name........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Air Bags


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Its a big car


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Just finished up with this caddy and it looks clean. This car does some mean sides and looks tight because of the length, and riding on air. Next project car coming out the shop a 51 merk, chopped toped... stay tuned for pics.


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

ay bro whats the shop phone number....... im planing on geting a hydro setup for christmas or next summer


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Sep 16 2006, 09:02 PM~6188753
> *ay bro whats the shop phone number....... im planing on geting a hydro setup for christmas or next summer
> *


623.435.0222


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank call or stop by for best pricing


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Sep 16 2006, 10:02 PM~6188753
> *ay bro whats the shop phone number....... im planing on geting a hydro setup for christmas or next summer
> *


or 2008 on the day of the tiger or maybe labor day or easter sunday :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 18 2006, 01:47 PM~6197823
> *or 2008 on the day of the tiger or maybe labor day or easter sunday :uh:
> *




:0


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey Chris how munch are the 18" cylinders


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

what up Twiins? Do you know where I can get a tranny pan for a 86' lux sport with a v8 305, 200r4


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

new page ttt


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 18 2006, 06:46 PM~6199668
> *what up Twiins? Do you know where I can get a tranny pan for a 86' lux sport with a v8 305, 200r4
> *


give them a call


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

front disc brake kits installed 59-64 chevy impalas $900.00 65 and new call


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

call shop for details 623-435-0222


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Sep 19 2006, 08:03 AM~6202635
> *give them a call
> *


I called them bro, but they didn't have it


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 21 2006, 03:32 PM~6219298
> *I called them bro, but they didn't have it
> *


your looking for the trans pan right. Try Arizona Drive lines or Dayco trans. I dont have the # for them sorry.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Mr cortez (Sep 22, 2005)

ttt 4 the homies


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

WHAT'S UP HOMMIES ? GONNA NEED SOME WORK DONE ON THE FRONT PUMP & GET THOSE CABLES. I'LL BE DOWN THERE ON THE 2nd OF OCTOBER. I'M WORKING ALOT OF OVERTIME RIGHT NOW THATS THE NEXT DAY I HAVE OFF. SEE YOU VATOS THEN.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Sep 24 2006, 12:13 PM~6235147
> *WHAT'S UP HOMMIES ? GONNA NEED SOME WORK DONE ON THE FRONT PUMP & GET THOSE CABLES. I'LL BE DOWN THERE ON THE 2nd OF OCTOBER. I'M WORKING ALOT OF OVERTIME RIGHT NOW THATS THE NEXT DAY I HAVE OFF. SEE YOU VATOS THEN.
> *


Sounds good, looking forward to seeing you..................


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

ttt for the homies


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 28 2006, 04:03 PM~6265529
> *
> *


more pics....


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 28 2006, 04:03 PM~6265529
> *
> *



Twiins, nice twiins. :biggrin: 

Who's she? lol


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 28 2006, 03:15 PM~6265604
> *more pics....
> *


Its the only one I got so far.............


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 28 2006, 03:16 PM~6265608
> *Twiins, nice twiins.  :biggrin:
> 
> Who's she? lol
> *


 I dont know who she is. The picture was sent to my E-Mail................


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 28 2006, 04:48 PM~6265752
> *Its the only one I got so far.............
> *



I know your phone holds more pics than that, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 28 2006, 04:49 PM~6265761
> *I dont know who she is. The picture was sent to my E-Mail................
> *



No shit. Well get some more bro.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Sep 28 2006, 03:51 PM~6265776
> *No shit. Well get some more bro.
> *


 I know who sent it, but thats the only one he has sent so far. But he wont tell me who she is.............


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

is their a poster of that available. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice, need more any woman up for the challenge new T-shirts coming out this week stop by to see Mens an Womans


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 28 2006, 03:03 PM~6265529
> * :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey bro can you give me a call...I went by to see you, but you weren't there.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 1 2006, 08:31 PM~6285456
> *Hey bro can you give me a call...I went by to see you, but you weren't there.
> *


We were not there this weekend. Will call you in the morning...............

Manic Machanics
4924 W. Glendale Ave.
Glendale Arizona
623.435.0222


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 28 2006, 12:01 AM~6057082
> *What up stan good to to hear ur doing good u always did good work so welcome to the block even know u been around it a bunch of times.
> *


HEY KING OF AZ THIS THE KING OF B.C YOU SURE WAS OUT HERE AND DIDNT PULL UP THAT ORANGE PEAL 

WHAT IT DO?????


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 1 2006, 08:31 PM~6285456
> *Hey bro can you give me a call...I went by to see you, but you weren't there.
> *


Waz Up Bro stop by any time and will talk about your videos shop hours are 8-6 mon-sat or call an make an appt. the last time we waited you never showed up


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey Brandon, I lost your # call me...............


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

Just wanted to let you guys know I appreciate all that you have done for me.You guys are like bros. Thanks for everything!!!


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.putfile.com/phxkstm/images/31137

TTT for Manics



Lincoln Hint Hint!


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

stanley call me check your im


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

sweet i found a place in az i just moved here so can i take bell to 51 ave and find this place


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1989ltc_@Oct 14 2006, 11:19 PM~6370970
> *sweet i found a place in az i just moved here so can i take bell to 51 ave and find this place
> *


We are south of Bell Rd. by a few miles. We are located in Glendale AZ. We are east 0f 51 ave and glendale. Welcome to AZ. 


Manic Mechanics 
4924 W Glendale Ave
Glendale AZ, 85301
623.435.0222
Mon-Sat, 8am-7pm


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Oct 14 2006, 04:25 PM~6368829
> *
> *


SWEET :thumbsup:


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

GIBBY IS A HOTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:


----------



## Pan-8 (Oct 17, 2006)

seen this monte brown monte at your shop whats up with it


----------



## Pan-8 (Oct 17, 2006)

by the way where doesthat girl dance at i seen her b 4


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pan-8_@Oct 16 2006, 11:32 PM~6383470
> *seen this monte brown monte at your shop whats up with it
> *


 What brown Monte :dunno:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pan-8_@Oct 16 2006, 11:34 PM~6383479
> *by the way where doesthat girl dance at i seen her b 4
> *


You find out let me know...............


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Oct 14 2006, 04:25 PM~6368829
> *
> *


any more


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Many to come and poster's coming soon


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Rollin 5 is now at Manics get your copies there peeps


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

ttt for the homies


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Oct 21 2006, 09:31 AM~6413712
> *ttt for the homies
> *


I heard you came by the shop, I was out for a minute. When you coming back by...............


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 22 2006, 06:50 PM~6421664
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats going on.......................


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Whaz up stan


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

Buy A bed Gibb!!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Oct 24 2006, 10:58 PM~6438783
> *Buy A bed Gibb!!
> *



Why Felex tired of laying on your back on the hard floor !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

get him gilbert


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

doggy style :buttkick:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm up whats going on today, Who ready for breakfast.......................


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

lets go im ready


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Oct 26 2006, 06:39 AM~6447347
> *lets go im ready
> *


pick me up at the shop............................


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt how about that Lincoln the bad ass one in the [email protected]


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

Gibby :buttkick: Felix


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Oct 29 2006, 10:59 PM~6470564
> *Gibby  :buttkick:  Felix
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

BUMP !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

call me stanley :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Nov 4 2006, 07:58 AM~6502367
> *call me stanley :thumbsup:
> *


Anwser your phone, you say call and then you dont anwser..............................


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

send you back to the top of the list 

like my lincoln? lol


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Nov 4 2006, 07:58 AM~6502367
> *call me stanley :thumbsup:
> *


Hey.... I am back come by the shop...........................


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Nov 20 2006, 11:52 PM~6608968
> *ttt
> *


Whats going on................


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey guys yesterday me and a turkey had it out, I felt I won. But today I am having second thoughts. I hope every one had a good Thanksgiving..................


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt you guys at the shop tonight


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 24 2006, 01:55 PM~6629851
> *Hey guys yesterday me and a turkey had it out, I felt I won. But today I am having second thoughts. I hope every one had a good Thanksgiving..................
> *


yeah right I bet the turkey won :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 24 2006, 03:03 PM~6630140
> *yeah right I bet the turkey won :biggrin:
> *


I dont think he did, Well if he did I put up a good fight....... Whats going on Fred.......................


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 25 2006, 08:31 AM~6633174
> *I dont think he did, Well if he did I put up a good fight....... Whats going on Fred.......................
> *


Not much just doing some fiberglass stereo work and little shit to my car, I might need you to do some sheet metal welding for me here soon. I'll stop by soon.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 25 2006, 01:50 PM~6634270
> *Not much just doing some fiberglass stereo work and little shit to my car, I might need you to do some sheet metal welding for me here soon. I'll stop by soon.
> *


You have my #


----------



## wondering in PHX (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 24 2006, 04:03 PM~6630140
> *yeah right I bet the turkey won :biggrin:
> *


Who is he trying to fool we all know the turkey got the best of him :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wondering in PHX_@Nov 25 2006, 10:38 PM~6636815
> *Who is he trying to fool we all know the turkey got the best of him :biggrin:
> *


The Turkey did'nt get me, The pumpkin pie did :biggrin:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Big thanks to Manic Mechanics for working on my brother's bomb. They did good work on the frame!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Nov 27 2006, 08:05 PM~6648187
> *Big thanks to Manic Mechanics for working on my brother's bomb. They did good work on the frame!
> *


Thanks.............


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

HEY TWIINS, DOES YOUR SHOP WRAP FRAMES AND CHROME PARTS. I'M LOOKING TO GET MY 64 FULLY WRAPPED AND GET THE UNDIES DONE UP.


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@Nov 28 2006, 05:24 AM~6650589
> *HEY TWIINS, DOES YOUR SHOP WRAP FRAMES AND CHROME PARTS. I'M LOOKING TO GET MY 64 FULLY WRAPPED AND GET THE UNDIES DONE UP.
> *


Yeah give us a call at 623.435.0222


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

HEY HOMIE I WOULDLIKE TO GIVE YOU A CALL BUT I'M IN IRAQ RIGHT NOW. HOW MUCH TO FULLY WRAP AND PAINT THE FRAME


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Nov 28 2006, 04:16 PM~6654273
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey whats going on................


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

any one else awake...............


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey what's up!? do you have a close up of your logo (ex. sign out front) anything? i need it so i can put it up on the site... hit me up as soon as you can homie...

oh yeah, also if you have any other contact info like email address or website, those will be good to have too... if you don't have a website, it can be arranged!  and lastly write me a paragraph or two explaining the history and what the shop is about... thanks, later...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Dec 15 2006, 09:12 AM~6765041
> *hey what's up!? do you have a close up of your logo (ex. sign out front) anything? i need it so i can put it up on the site... hit me up as soon as you can homie...
> 
> oh yeah, also if you have any other contact info like email address or website, those will be good to have too... if you don't have a website, it can be arranged!    and lastly write me a paragraph or two explaining the history and what the shop is about... thanks, later...
> *


Thanks.....................


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey whats going on everyone.........i'm here by my self........................


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Dec 22 2006, 04:07 PM~6805996
> *Hey whats going on everyone.........i'm here by my self........................
> *


sucker :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

since im here alone I will post pics of a 65 impala before and after shots.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

good job but the pics. dont say munch i saw the car in person and it was awsome good job guys :thumbsup:


----------



## primo (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice job chris and stan keep up the good work Steve big bad Santa.....


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Dec 23 2006, 09:54 PM~6812513
> *good job but the pics. dont say munch i saw the car in person and it was awsome  good job guys  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks.......................


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by primo_@Dec 23 2006, 10:26 PM~6812675
> *Nice job chris and stan keep up the good work  Steve big bad Santa.....
> *


Santa......Paula?????????


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD YOU GUYS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks Final Fantacy


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

LOK'S GOOD HOMIE'S STAY UP ANY HOPPER'S COME'N OUT ? THIS IS BIG ED HOMIE .... TAKE CARE DOG......


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Dec 27 2006, 10:59 PM~6840941
> * LOK'S GOOD HOMIE'S STAY UP ANY HOPPER'S COME'N OUT ? THIS IS BIG ED HOMIE .... TAKE CARE DOG......
> *


Hey Big Ed Thanks, And as for the hoppers not now............... maybe later. Ive been by Franks a few times always seem to miss catching you there...........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Here is the car that the engine went in.....................


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Dec 28 2006, 03:58 PM~6846117
> *Here is the car that the engine went in.....................
> *



How much for the grill on the caddy right behind it? :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Dec 28 2006, 03:01 PM~6846139
> *How much for the grill on the caddy right behind it?  :biggrin:
> *


I will talk to the owner, he wants to change it out to the bigger grill................


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Dec 29 2006, 04:11 PM~6856859
> *ttt
> *


Whats up Twinns, nice work on the '65 engine! Looks tight.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 29 2006, 05:30 PM~6857059
> *Whats up Twinns, nice work on the '65 engine!  Looks tight.
> *


 thanks the owner wanted a stock looking engine


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HEY BRO WHATS UP, HOW ARE YOU GUYS DOING DOWN THERE AT THE SHOP? HEY CAN YOU GIVE ME A CALL I NEED TO TALK TO YOU


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Here's the next engine restore that we did, this guy wanted to restore to stock but beefed up the engine internal, with a gear driven cam, bored Over .030 pistons, and rings,350, 4 bolt main block...............


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Get to work Stanley!!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 5 2007, 09:45 AM~6909725
> *Get to work Stanley!!
> *


I'm always working, What you up to..............................


----------



## suthrn_az_lo_lo (Apr 9, 2006)

wassup fellas look like u guys do nice work...unfortunately i cant stop by the shop cuz i live like 2 1/2 hrs from u but i was wonderin how much would u charge to bulid a battery rack for me if i gave u the deminsions for the trunk...it will b goin in a 86 lincoln town car...just 2 pumps and six batts?!?!?! n e thing would help thanx...my name is joe and i look forward to workin somethin out wit u guyz. hopefully u guyz can stock my city wit hydro's!!!!!!!


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

finished engine for the 64 no chrome its a sleeper............................


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

from the looks you cant tell its been bored over, has a gear driven cam and has been balanced and blue printed................


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

suthrn_az_lo_lo

Hey bro PM sent sorry it took so long


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Whose 64, Stans?


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Its a customer's car, he baught the car from the shop and looking to rod it out


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 9 2007, 01:03 PM~6943561
> *Whose 64, Stans?
> *


No not mine, the engine I'm building is an Lt1. I have an LS1 also...... :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

whats going on..............


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

what's up guys gotta get ready for the show see you real soon !! :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Jan 16 2007, 03:46 PM~7004483
> *what's up guys gotta get ready for the show see you real soon !!  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good................


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 16 2007, 03:56 PM~7004582
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Looking for a paint and body man for the shop any one know someone send them or way or have them call 623-435-0222 Thanks


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

hey..........


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Jan 17 2007, 01:41 PM~7013062
> *Looking for a paint and body man for the shop any one know someone send them or way or have them call 623-435-0222 Thanks
> *


I'M LOOKING FOR A LITTLE ROOM TO WORK SOME MAGIC. I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP YOU OUT, JUST NEED SOME SPACE TO WORK. HIT ME UP WITH A PM.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Jan 21 2007, 10:11 PM~7050403
> *I'M LOOKING FOR A LITTLE ROOM TO WORK SOME MAGIC. I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP YOU OUT, JUST NEED SOME SPACE TO WORK. HIT ME UP WITH A PM.
> 
> *



Waz up bro. PM sent


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 22 2007, 01:12 PM~7054616
> *Waz up bro. PM sent
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 28 2007, 01:43 PM~7108920
> *:thumbsup:
> *


When you coming by.................


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

ttt ...................................


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

new picts. to poast will be up today :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 29 2007, 12:07 PM~7117666
> *When you coming by.................
> *


MAN I HAVE MY 66 SS THAT NEEDS BODY WORK BUT I'M SHORT ON $$$$$ LET ME KNOW WHEN I CAN GET YOU TO TAKE A LOOK AT IT


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

any new pics. to post :cheesy:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Feb 8 2007, 10:58 PM~7215505
> * any new pics. to post    :cheesy:
> *


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

I miss that Photo Shoot?  :tears:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

nice!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Feb 9 2007, 10:06 AM~7217962
> *I miss that Photo Shoot?   :tears:
> *


yeah you missed it........ :biggrin: should have been there........... :biggrin: it was great....... :biggrin: there will be some more............. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Feb 10 2007, 10:43 AM~7225397
> * nice!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks...........


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

nice pics.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

....... :thumbsup: .........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Posted in the shop........... :biggrin:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

HOWS THAT 60- IMPALA FROM THE 505 COMING ALONG...


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Feb 23 2007, 08:04 AM~7334223
> *HOWS THAT 60- IMPALA FROM THE 505 COMING ALONG...
> *


it will be the shit when its done!!! true 505 style.......


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Feb 24 2007, 01:38 PM~7342754
> *
> *


put some more up!! :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 22 2007, 08:28 PM~7331159
> *
> Posted in the shop........... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Feb 27 2007, 08:31 PM~7368456
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Project 1960 starts today, start looking for picture


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey guys......


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Mar 15 2007, 10:04 PM~7488288
> *     :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :0 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

More Pics.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

LETS SEE SOME PICS OF THE 60 IMPALA.............


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

does steve still work there??


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Mar 27 2007, 01:43 PM~7562855
> *LETS SEE SOME PICS OF THE 60 IMPALA.............
> *


We been sending them to his e-mail. He didnt want any posted online.........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> does steve still work there??
> [/b]


no.......


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey homie I have that 2003 lincoln towncar, I am from Simi and moved out here. We met at the carwash when I first moved here last year. I need my frame swapped with a older towncar 98-02. Is that something you guys would be able to do???


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4DA 8O5_@Mar 28 2007, 01:01 PM~7570072
> *Hey homie I have that 2003 lincoln towncar, I am from Simi and moved out here.  We met at the carwash when I first moved here last year.  I need my frame swapped with a older towncar 98-02.  Is that something you guys would be able to do???
> *


Give us a call at, 623.435.0222 or stop by...........


----------



## chi-town ro (Oct 3, 2006)

:biggrin: whats up guys , iwas thier for the phonx show i parked the black trailer in your lot i was asking for the bumber fillers 74 caprice front bumper only? can i get that number to that place that had it ???


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chi-town ro_@Apr 6 2007, 10:24 PM~7635536
> *:biggrin: whats up guys , iwas thier for the phonx show i parked the black trailer in your lot  i was asking for the bumber fillers 74 caprice front  bumper only? can i get that number to that place that had it ???
> *


Sent you the #..........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

what's up stanley.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 7 2007, 05:53 PM~7639853
> *what's up stanley.
> *


Not much, Just relaxing today. And you........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Apr 7 2007, 04:47 PM~7639405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its a b--ch to park.....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Apr 7 2007, 03:46 PM~7639400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice Limo!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

even at home they dont fit


----------



## phxpromotionsgroup (Feb 13, 2007)

April 28th from noon - 2pm HTA " Hernandez" on 75th & Indian school rep your club & show off your Rides. Basically cruz from HTA to El Oso Park during a live remote with MEGA 99.3 promoting Cinco de Mayo in down town Phoenix. We want some club names to give some shout outs on the air. Thanks I want to make this big...There will be FREE food and drinks while it last


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey can you guys pm a price on an entire a/c setup for 86 cutlass with a 350 sbc... i saw you guys had the chrome a/c compressors at the LRM show so i was wondering how much for the whole setup? thanks...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

PM sent


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Brandon here is the housing I was talking about..........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

here is the fan shourd and alum. radiator


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Whats up guys!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

well Brandon...........You got till 5 pm.............


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

how much for the tranny case


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Backplates TNT just made for the shop


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Apr 25 2007, 08:49 AM~7769569
> *how much for the tranny case
> *


pm sent..........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

what happen to the shhhhhhhh


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I seen the 300 limo yesterday at the fry's on Glendale and 19th ave. :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 26 2007, 04:22 PM~7780709
> *I seen the 300 limo yesterday at the fry's on Glendale and 19th ave.  :biggrin:
> *


With Proms and Graduations this time of year that car only stops to refuel................


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

I need my exhaust manifolds machined


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

Is this something you guys do? I have a really bad exhaust leak and need to get this shit fixed. PM me some info.


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHXRollin (May 27, 2006)

Drove by the shop yesterday and saw a clean 65 rag and some nice project cars in the back! Im gonna have to bring the ride in for some work soon. Looks like you guys got it crackin over there!


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for the pos. input stop by and check us out


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

IS THATS THE ENGINE FOR THE 60 IMPALA.............


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@May 11 2007, 11:42 AM~7883653
> *IS THATS THE ENGINE FOR THE 60 IMPALA.............
> *


No. The Motor for the "60 Impala" is a diffrent color and with more chrome..............


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

hey guys the chrome a/c compressors you have are they reman? and can you post a pic please?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What's up ROLLERZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@May 11 2007, 11:39 AM~7883627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More Pics PLEASE!!!!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@May 16 2007, 01:21 PM~7917368
> *More Pics PLEASE!!!!
> *


PERV :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 16 2007, 11:11 AM~7916496
> *hey guys the chrome a/c compressors you have are they reman? and can you post a pic please?
> *


 The A\c Pumps are new and I'll post a pic soon


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Stan MORE PICS!!!!! I know you have some more!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

damn that looks clean man  ... it's $300 or $350? and does it fit any engine, i got a 350 sbc? i have the homie hookup at an a/c shop but they don't have chrome compressors so that's why i'm asking...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

It's $350.00 Bro and it fits all small block Chevy's some might need some mods


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@May 16 2007, 01:29 PM~7917426
> *Stan MORE PICS!!!!! I know you have some more!
> *


which girl do you want to see...............


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@May 16 2007, 01:49 PM~7917538
> *It's $350.00 Bro and it fits all small block Chevy's some might need some mods
> *


well do you guys sell the brackets and stuff too? or do i need to go to the junkyard and find some?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

we can get you the brackets in chrome but the coast will depend on the car and engine set up so you'll have to call for a price


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@May 16 2007, 02:21 PM~7917745
> *we can get you the brackets in chrome but the coast will depend on the car and engine set up so you'll have to call for a price
> *


ok well i'll give you a call when i get out of work at 4... thanks for the help...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN MANIC MECHANICS


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

is that tranny chrome or polished or what?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Its polished.........


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

so is it clear powdercoated after or what protects it?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 18 2007, 02:13 PM~7931968
> *so is it clear powdercoated after or what protects it?
> *


Its just polished right now


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

hey where is every one...............


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey Johnny your rims are in call the shop


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

SHIT'Z LOOKIN REAL NICE!


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

~~~~~~    ~~~~~~


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> I NEED A NEW SET FOR THE IMPALA :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> > I NEED A NEW SET FOR THE IMPALA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> stop by the shop........


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

what strip club does that girl work at i think ive seen her b4


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> what strip club does that girl work at i think ive seen her b4
> [/b]


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@May 30 2007, 10:21 AM~8007358
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> what strip club does that girl work at i think ive seen her b4
> [/b]


She works at Skinns but her head too big now that shes modeled at a few shops and a few other thing,,,,,,,,,,,,,, overpriced and a few flaws,,,,,,,,,,,,,. got the number a a model agent thats fare priced and better looking  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@May 30 2007, 03:07 PM~8009489
> *She works at Skinns but her head too big now that shes modeled at a few shops and a few other thing,,,,,,,,,,,,,, overpriced and a few flaws,,,,,,,,,,,,,. got the number a a model agent thats fare priced and better looking    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@May 30 2007, 03:18 PM~8009578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@May 30 2007, 02:07 PM~8009489
> *She works at Skinns but her head too big now that shes modeled at a few shops and a few other thing,,,,,,,,,,,,,, overpriced and a few flaws,,,,,,,,,,,,,. got the number a a model agent thats fare priced and better looking    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: almost sounds like you are talking about some used car parts..... :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 5 2007, 05:16 PM~8048185
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: almost sounds like you are talking about some used car parts..... :0
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jun 7 2007, 05:25 PM~8062405
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Well I guess I will bring this up to the top...................


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Manics come out and ppppppplaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Like Wha!!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 25 2007, 08:54 AM~8170874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You changed wheels since the last time i seen it...............


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

did not last long not my style



hope to see you guys out at this one!!!




> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 25 2007, 07:56 PM~8175477
> *RELOCATING THE MEETING SPOT ON SATURDAY!!!  NOW WE'RE MEETING UP AT STREETBEAT CUSTOMS (THANKS TO PHXKSTM) AT 7:30 AND CRUISE TO SONIC...
> 
> ITS TIME TO THROW A BAD ASS CRUISE
> ...


Streetbeat Customs
823 N. 7th Ave
Phoenix,AZ 85007

located on 7th ave and Roosevelt right off the I-10 tunnel

I'll have the gate open at 7pm to have everyone meet, and show for an hour

then leave at 8pm to caravan to Sonic


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

now u see what big wheels do to your fenders


ttt


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM+Jun 25 2007, 07:54 AM~8170874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTFWYT??????????? :biggrin: j/k whats up! :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jun 26 2007, 05:51 PM~8182422
> *Aye........ya......yay......
> WTFWYT??????????? :biggrin:    j/k whats up! :biggrin:
> *


we were jus playin with Lego's lol


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jun 26 2007, 10:32 PM~8184583
> *we were jus playin with Lego's  lol
> *


Legos?????????


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

at least when i was a kidd i was tradin legos with my friends


figure of speech 


also TTT


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for takin care of Josh

hope you charged him double :biggrin:


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

is that 60 from burque almost done yet??????


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy80_@Jun 30 2007, 07:16 PM~8210513
> *is that 60 from burque almost done yet??????
> *


Ask the owner he will tell you.......... :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Glad you guys came out finally :biggrin: 



must be nice to go on a cruise and see your work on the street and showin pretty!










Customers car

Your details are always great


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jul 1 2007, 03:42 PM~8213903
> *Glad you guys came out    finally :biggrin:
> must be nice to go on a cruise and see your work on the street and showin pretty!
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jul 1 2007, 03:42 PM~8213903
> *Glad you guys came out    finally :biggrin:
> must be nice to go on a cruise and see your work on the street and showin pretty!
> 
> ...


Thanks............


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 1 2007, 03:43 PM~8213904
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

It was a good "4th of July". didnt get any 3rd burns or anything this time...............


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 2 2007, 08:29 PM~8222450
> *
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 5 2007, 10:24 AM~8239476
> *It was a good "4th of July". didnt get any 3rd burns or anything this time...............
> *


It was still hot.. :biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Waz up Homie


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 5 2007, 08:59 PM~8244246
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that 62 looked thight, last weeked at sonic nice job


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Jul 5 2007, 10:00 PM~8244758
> *that 62 looked thight, last weeked at sonic nice job
> *


Thanks bro! I appreciate it homie!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

whats going on guys...............


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

What's up? :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Jul 6 2007, 10:47 AM~8248162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Jul 5 2007, 10:00 PM~8244758
> *that 62 looked thight, last weeked at sonic nice job
> *


X2 and everyday


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 6 2007, 03:08 PM~8249903
> *X2 and everyday
> *


Thanks Gato you know your Lac is clean to... i knew you would of liked it


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Look who was chilling at Manics :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 6 2007, 04:46 PM~8250514
> *Look who was chilling at Manics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Josh is a good guy.............


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Hell yeah he's real cool....


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 6 2007, 05:17 PM~8250701
> *Hell yeah he's real cool....
> *


Now Joey on the other hand, well we wont say anything................ :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 6 2007, 09:22 PM~8251906
> *Now Joey on the other hand, well we wont say anything................ :biggrin:
> *


lol.. dam.. :biggrin: Joey is cool to.. :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 6 2007, 09:44 PM~8251991
> *lol.. dam.. :biggrin: Joey is cool to..  :biggrin:
> *


he is a cool guy also. you can catch him here also


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Waz up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 7 2007, 05:07 AM~8253047
> *he is a cool guy also. you can catch him here also
> *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 7 2007, 01:36 PM~8254819
> *
> *


 :angry: who is the guest 
LOL :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Jul 7 2007, 09:11 AM~8253649
> *
> Waz up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

NEXT CRUISE AUGUST 4TH MEETING AT STREEBEAT 7TH AVE SOUTH OF ROOSEVELT AT 7 AND CRUISING TO SONIC ON BASELINE AT 51ST! LETS GET IT BETTER THAN LAST TIME


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

JOSH AGAIN.. :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 9 2007, 10:39 PM~8271769
> *JOSH AGAIN..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I never seee you with a camara :biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 10 2007, 05:29 AM~8273030
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I never seee you with a camara :biggrin:
> *


What is that? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 10 2007, 05:29 AM~8273030
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I never seee you with a camara :biggrin:
> *


You must be blind thiz fool doesn't get out of his house with out his camara the other day he live his girl (Danny) :biggrin: at sonic but he didn't forgot his camara


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 10 2007, 03:14 PM~8277206
> *You must be blind thiz fool doesn't get out of his house with out his camara the other day he live his girl (Danny)  :biggrin: at sonic but he didn't forgot his camara
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 10 2007, 03:14 PM~8277206
> *You must be blind thiz fool doesn't get out of his house with out his camara the other day he live his girl (Danny)  :biggrin: at sonic but he didn't forgot his camara
> *


hahahahahaha


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

Hey Everybody!! Hi!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jul 10 2007, 07:50 PM~8279149
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Hey Everybody!! Hi!
> *


Wut up bro are you ready for Saturday


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

clopz, impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, azroller, PHXKSTM, locdownmexikan whats going on.................


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 10 2007, 09:04 PM~8279862
> *clopz, impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, azroller, PHXKSTM, locdownmexikan whats going on.................
> *


chiling homie.. and u?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics+Jul 6 2007, 10:47 AM~8248162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ESTUPIDO ERES :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

hello again

thanks for the e mail


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks guys..........


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 10 2007, 09:04 PM~8279862
> *clopz, impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, azroller, PHXKSTM, locdownmexikan whats going on.................
> *


Same old shut  working like always :angry: I wish I was a baller like Tony & Ben :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 12 2007, 07:07 AM~8290968
> *Same old shut    working like always  :angry:  I wish I was a baller like Tony & Ben  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I wish I was like them also :biggrin: And lets not forget about Joey........ :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Jul 6 2007, 10:47 AM~8248162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you found the pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 12 2007, 07:07 AM~8290968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH JOEY IS A BIG TIME BALLER....


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 12 2007, 09:24 AM~8291862
> *:biggrin:
> Yeah I wish I was like them also  :biggrin:  And lets not forget about Joey........ :biggrin:
> *


Yea bro thatz why I say a baller no a billioner


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 12 2007, 05:16 PM~8295768
> *Yea bro thatz why I say a baller no a billioner
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 12 2007, 07:07 AM~8290968
> *Same old shut    working like always  :angry:  I wish I was a baller like Tony & Ben  :biggrin:
> *


THERE YOU GO AGAIN PENDEJO :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 13 2007, 12:42 AM~8299308
> *THERE YOU GO AGAIN PENDEJO :biggrin:
> *


Mira gordito estupido you need to stop that shit righ now befor I have to use my nails :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

hey guys I have 4 used pumps that a friend wants to sell. come by check them out and make offer..........and other parts.............


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 13 2007, 03:11 PM~8303512
> *hey guys I have 4 used pumps that a friend wants to sell. come by check them out and make offer..........and other parts.............
> *


I wish I have 4 pumps :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 13 2007, 04:35 PM~8304037
> *I wish I have 4 pumps  :biggrin:
> *


tjey are here, come make an offer ........ :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 13 2007, 08:18 PM~8305162
> *tjey are here, come make an offer ........ :biggrin:
> *


what kind?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 13 2007, 11:01 AM~8301677
> *Mira gordito estupido you need to stop that shit righ now befor I have to use my nails  :biggrin:
> *


MMMMMAAAAASSSSSSS PUUUUUUUUUTO!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 14 2007, 01:52 AM~8306501
> *MMMMMAAAAASSSSSSS PUUUUUUUUUTO!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO hahah


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 13 2007, 11:46 PM~8305930
> *what kind?
> *


Chrome...... :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Have a few pumps we put together (used) for sale ALL CHROME, call are come in for price


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Have a all new hopping Pump for sale must call for price


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

whats going on everyone..........


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

waz up stanley


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

not much going on today, gonna make SRP happy and stay inside with the A/C on .............


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Long Wong 2nite


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 15 2007, 11:47 AM~8312598
> *not much going on today, gonna make SRP happy and stay inside with the A/C on .............
> *


hahaha thats true....... :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Jul 14 2007, 02:49 PM~8308699
> *Have a few pumps we put together (used) for sale ALL CHROME, call are come in for price
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey guys ................... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 16 2007, 07:59 PM~8323159
> *Hey guys ................... :biggrin:
> *


whats going on?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 17 2007, 02:23 AM~8325597
> *whats going on?
> *


Not much, just trying to stay out of the heat and you........... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Jul 14 2007, 02:59 PM~8308747
> *Have a all new hopping Pump for sale must call for price
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

How much for the pumps


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 17 2007, 10:30 AM~8327253
> *How much for the pumps
> *


 Must Call for price 623-435-0222


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 17 2007, 10:30 AM~8327253
> *How much for the pumps
> *


como si los fueras a comprar


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 17 2007, 12:14 PM~8328094
> *como si los fueras a comprar
> *


Well you got a pistom pump dices ke Le vas a hacer hop al ed :biggrin: or do a house call :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 17 2007, 01:14 PM~8328094
> *como si los fueras a comprar
> *



hahahaha... funniest shit i've read all day!


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 17 2007, 04:49 PM~8329976
> *Well you got a pistom pump dices ke Le vas a hacer hop al ed  :biggrin: or do a house call  :uh:
> *



:0


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno: I dont understand a word of spanish, can someone translate please.................... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 17 2007, 03:49 PM~8329976
> *Well you got a pistom pump dices ke Le vas a hacer hop al ed  :biggrin: or do a house call  :uh:
> *


there you go starting shit again :biggrin: :biggrin: pendejo


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Translation 4 2 twin



Bens is going to hop big ed when he gets the piston pump on :biggrin: or do a house call :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 17 2007, 09:24 PM~8333029
> *Translation 4 2 twin
> Bens is going to hop big ed when he gets the piston pump on :biggrin: or do a house call  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the translation, and good luck to all.........


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins+Jul 17 2007, 06:15 PM~8331084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


locdownmexikan is full of shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 18 2007, 01:10 AM~8334519
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> come on doggy you know that aint happening :biggrin:
> locdownmexikan is full of shit :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 18 2007, 07:46 AM~8335332
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Hahahahah now you know how Ivan feel after you was talking Shit to chilillos crew saying you was Ivan hahahah :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Whats going on guys............


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Waz Up all,


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvole gente Whatz cracking


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Jul 18 2007, 12:14 PM~8337241
> *Waz Up all,
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

where is everyone at............


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Jul 18 2007, 10:20 AM~8336428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST CHILLIN


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

<span style='color:red'>
*COME ON ANR SUPPORT THE HOMIES AZ!!!!! BRING YOUR CARS, TRUCKS, SUV'S, AD MAINLY YOUR LOWLOWS TO GET HOOKED UP STANLY'S STYLE!!!!!!*


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

whaz up all, Shop clean up time lots of used and new hydraulic and air-bag parts for sale cheap, pumps, dumps, cylinders, and lots more making room for lot of new stuff coming in call for parts and price, have enought to make at least 3 used setup and plenty of new setup 

CALL 623-435-0222


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 18 2007, 07:36 PM~8340705
> *<span style='color:red'>
> COME ON ANR SUPPORT THE HOMIES AZ!!!!! BRING YOUR CARS, TRUCKS, SUV'S, AD MAINLY YOUR LOWLOWS TO GET HOOKED UP STANLY'S STYLE!!!!!!
> *


Hell yea only 15 :biggrin: I be there


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Whaz going down for friday night, any place to hang yet


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Jul 19 2007, 09:30 PM~8350520
> *Whaz going down for friday night, any place to hang yet
> *



all the homies are going to hang out at the STANLY'S CAR WASH


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

hey :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

what no traffic today................. :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

What up Stanley and Chris....


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jul 20 2007, 05:10 PM~8355659
> *What up Stanley and Chris....
> *


Not much Johnny, and you.........


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 20 2007, 08:40 PM~8356650
> *Not much Johnny, and you.........
> *


Hey is Manics going to be in Casa Grande? I got stuck with a Saturday shift at work or I was going to roll with New Image.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jul 20 2007, 09:13 PM~8356801
> *Hey is Manics going to be in Casa Grande? I got stuck with a Saturday shift at work or I was going to roll with New Image.
> *


That sucks bro well we be there a casa grande so have fun working :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

We need more events here in PHX. More crusing spots. Kwanis Park on Sundays.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jul 20 2007, 09:37 PM~8356939
> *We need more events here in PHX.  More crusing spots. Kwanis Park on Sundays.
> *


LONG WONG ON CENTRAL AND BASELINE ON SUNDAY NIGHTS


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jul 20 2007, 09:13 PM~8356801
> *Hey is Manics going to be in Casa Grande? I got stuck with a Saturday shift at work or I was going to roll with New Image.
> *


I am at the shop today.....................


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Joey and Josh hung out today at the shop, them two are something else


----------



## frestyle00 (Jan 31, 2004)

Just wanted to Thank the Guy's out @ One-Stop-Shop although the task of rounding out a Cylinder Donut wasn’t a huge task they took care of us as 
if it was. Thanks to them the Iguana is ready to roll.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 21 2007, 07:32 PM~8360899
> * Joey and Josh hung out today at the shop, them two are something else
> *


I wish i was hanging out at the shop to... :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!*


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

GOING TO BED NOW , see ya in a few hours.


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW....*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkpFCLPXPA8


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

bump


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by frestyle00_@Jul 22 2007, 01:14 PM~8364386
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that was you? i did not know you owned inguna i love that 65

hope i get to see you at the cruise august 4th


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by frestyle00_@Jul 22 2007, 01:14 PM~8364386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It wasnt a problem Homie, Glad to help you......


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 22 2007, 01:29 PM~8364492
> *I wish i was hanging out at the shop to...  :biggrin:
> *


Stop by anytime.....................well between 10 AM and 7 PM well we are here after 7 most times anyways............ :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 24 2007, 06:51 PM~8382847
> *Stop by anytime.....................well between 10 AM and 7 PM well we are here after 7 most times anyways............ :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I wish I got invited to the shop :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 24 2007, 08:04 PM~8383587
> *I wish I got invited to the shop  :biggrin:
> *


stop by sometime................ :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey guys , whats going ................ :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

WHAT UP!!? :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 25 2007, 02:45 PM~8389580
> *WHAT UP!!?  :biggrin:
> *


Qvole homie


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THE MANICS MECHANICS IN HE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 25 2007, 07:23 PM~8391521
> *THE MANICS MECHANICS IN HE HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

good morning guys.................


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 26 2007, 10:30 AM~8396214
> *good morning guys.................
> *


Good morning...


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Buenos diAZ


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Lots of new parts in stop by and check them out...............


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks Joey, for your help


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

WHATS UP STANLEY...... GIVE ME A CALL VATO...


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jul 29 2007, 11:38 PM~8423379
> *WHATS UP STANLEY...... GIVE ME A CALL VATO...
> *


Whats your #.............


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Brandon....................


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What's up Stan and Chris.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Hey do you guys have any Solenoids for sale???


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 30 2007, 12:58 PM~8427259
> *What's up Stan and Chris.
> *


 whats going on................


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 30 2007, 12:58 PM~8427262
> *Hey do you guys have any Solenoids for sale???
> *


I'll take a look.................................Yeah I got a few, How many do you want. If I remember right your gonna beat everybody with singal pump cutlass and a double pump Town Car. Which one needs the solenoids........... :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 30 2007, 01:11 PM~8427377
> *I'll take a look.................................Yeah I got a few, How many do you want.  If I remember right your gonna beat everybody with singal pump cutlass and a double pump Town Car. Which one needs the solenoids........... :biggrin:
> *


I don't own a cutlass :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 30 2007, 01:14 PM~8427400
> *I don't own a cutlass :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 Ohhh Sorry about that, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DO YOU GUYS STILL HAVE HYDRO PARTS?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 30 2007, 02:24 PM~8428124
> *DO YOU GUYS STILL HAVE HYDRO PARTS?
> *


yeah gots a lot.....................


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 30 2007, 01:14 PM~8427400
> *I don't own a cutlass :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



You dont have to lie to kick it craig!! You know you are working on that four door cutlass brougham conversion. Shit the rack and and 2 door conversion are gonna make you famous....dont be modest dog..flaunt that shit.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 30 2007, 04:32 PM~8429406
> *You dont have to lie to kick it craig!! You know you are working on that four door cutlass brougham conversion. Shit the rack and and 2 door conversion are gonna make you famous....dont be modest dog..flaunt that shit.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Plenty of new parts in, and still have a few old parts left from the used setups


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Any two bar swept knock-offs???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: what up G-Townerz :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 30 2007, 06:47 PM~8430519
> *Any two bar swept knock-offs???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Hydraulic parts, i got some Bowtie and two bar straight. I forgot all about those thanks for reminding me.................


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

SUP MANICS!!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 30 2007, 09:05 PM~8432172
> *SUP MANICS!!
> *


Hey whats going on? How was you trip.............


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 30 2007, 09:00 PM~8432089
> *Hydraulic parts,  i got some Bowtie and two bar straight. I forgot all about those thanks for reminding me.................
> *


You know I ain't worried Stan, just giving ya shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 30 2007, 09:27 PM~8432470
> *You know I ain't worried Stan, just giving ya shit :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 31 2007, 08:30 AM~8435351
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 30 2007, 02:25 PM~8428144
> *yeah gots a lot.....................
> *


i'll get down there by the end of this week


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jul 31 2007, 10:27 AM~8436267
> *i'll get down there by the end of this week
> *


See you then............


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHATS UP FELLAS,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Jul 31 2007, 01:20 PM~8437731
> *WHATS UP FELLAS,,,,,,,,,
> *


Just trying to stay cool in this heat and you, How is the weather looking for this weekend.............


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 30 2007, 09:22 PM~8432403
> *Hey whats going on? How was you trip.............
> *


It was awesome bro!!! had a real good time.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

What'z Crack'n Stan and Chris. :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 31 2007, 02:43 PM~8438506
> *It was awesome bro!!! had a real good time..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats good to hear..............


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jul 31 2007, 03:45 PM~8439076
> *What'z Crack'n  Stan and Chris.  :wave:
> *


Just hanging out at the shop working. and you............


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvole are you guys coming out for the cruzing


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jul 31 2007, 04:58 PM~8439868
> *Qvole are you guys coming out for the cruzing
> *


 If I am in Phoenix this weekend I will be there. I have been planing to go out to New Mexico for a car show...............


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 31 2007, 05:36 PM~8440220
> *If I am in Phoenix this weekend I will be there. I have been planing to go out to New Mexico for a car show...............
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 31 2007, 04:22 PM~8439457
> *Thats good to hear..............
> *


Yeah now that the trip is outta the way time to get back to business


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 31 2007, 11:22 PM~8443164
> *Yeah now that the trip is outta the way time to get back to business
> *


We got room when ever your ready for the next stage, Shit lets just take it all the way :biggrin: :biggrin: , Stop by the shop


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Jul 31 2007, 11:38 PM~8443336
> *We got room when ever your ready for the next stage,  Shit lets just take it all the way  :biggrin:  :biggrin: , Stop by the shop
> *


Fo sho i'll be calling you homies up soon..


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jul 31 2007, 11:51 PM~8443423
> *Fo sho i'll be calling you homies up soon..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 31 2007, 03:12 PM~8438203
> *Just trying to stay cool in this heat and you, How is the weather looking for this weekend.............
> *


 I BET YOU HAVE, ITS BEEN RAINING OVER EVERY NIGHT, SO LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS..


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Aug 1 2007, 06:00 AM~8444242
> *I BET YOU HAVE, ITS BEEN RAINING OVER  EVERY NIGHT, SO LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS..
> *


Hopefully the rain stops by this weekend............... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*1ST ANNUAL LATIN FESTIVAL & CARSHOW
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 30, 2007
Registration Form*
*Name: ____________________________________
Address: ___________________________________
City: ______________ State: ____ Zip Code: _______
Phone ___) _________ Email: __________________
Vehicle Information
Year: ________ Make: ___________ Model: ______*

*Note:* Fire Marshal’s rule states…
*ALL CARS MUST HAVE A ¼ TANK OF FUEL IN GAS TANK!!!*

Also, NO GUNS, FIREARMS and LIQUOR WILL NOT BE PERMITTED INTO CARSHOW
THANK YOU

*Release*
I accept and assume full liability for any injury and or loss to me, or my property, agents or employees at any time and
from cause on the premises of the 1ST ANNUAL LATIN LOWRIDER CARSHOW AND CONCERT. I expressly release
the PLR ENT from any liability for such loss, injury, or accident, and agree to provide and pay for my own insurance. I
also realize that the PLR ENT and its committees are not responsible for accidents, injury, or theft.
*_____________________________ _________
Signature Date*

Pre Registration deadline is Saturday, September 1, 2007. NO PERSONAL CHECKS WILL BE ACCEPTED!!! Please Mail your Signed Registration and check/money order to:
Phearless Entertainment
4939 W. Ray Rd. Suite 4-302
Chandler, AZ 85226

*THESE PRICES ARE FOR PRE AND DAY OF SHOW*

*CAR AND OR TRUCK REGISTRATION FEE*
$40.00 includes 3 wristbands
$60 FOR VEHICLES REQUIRING 20X20 includes 4 wristbands
Extra wristbands will be available only at Move In for $20.00

*LOWRDIER BIKES AND MOTORCYCLES*
$25.00 includes 3 wristbands
Extra wristbands will be available only at Move In for $20.00

*MOVE IN DATES*
SATURDAY, SEPT. 29TH 3PM to 8PM
Day of show 5AM to 11AM
*ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE EMAIL [email protected] OR 602.405.9919*

I'm having problems scanning the reg form so if you'd like email me at [email protected] for official entry form!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Here is what I got going on









1948 Stylmaster









Old engine out









Old engine









New Rebuilt Engine


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Opppps sorry about the big pictures.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 2 2007, 12:20 PM~8456560
> *Here is what I got going on
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN DOGG LOOKING GOOD


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

I THOUGHT THAT WAS TOP SECRET! :0


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

the car not, but the owner is :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

oh.... OKAY! :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

The shop considering having a Bikini car wash but too do so we need to know what kind of turn out we might be looking at to determine how many girls. What do you guys think shoot me some ideals :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

The shop is considering having a Bikini car wash but too do so we need to know what kind of turn out we might be looking at to determine how many girls. What do you guys think shoot me some ideals :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jsobera (Sep 5, 2006)

Bikini Car Wash!!! i think i might have to get my ride washed more than once lol :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 2 2007, 03:07 PM~8458087
> *DAMN DOGG LOOKING GOOD
> *


Thanks..........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 2 2007, 03:09 PM~8458105
> *I THOUGHT THAT WAS TOP SECRET!  :0
> *


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Damnnnn, Another big pic Sorry............. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 2 2007, 09:29 PM~8460998
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BIG PIMPIN... :0


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Thats hot x2


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane+Aug 2 2007, 03:09 PM~8458105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MUY CHINGON!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  

any thing going on for friday night


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 2 2007, 09:29 PM~8460998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I had to fight them off, But we came to an agreement that they both could kiss me............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 3 2007, 06:33 AM~8462772
> *Yeah I had to fight them off, But we came to an agreement that they both could kiss me............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey stanley what about my Picture


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

It was too bad they didnt want to kiss you.............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

BIG PIMPINS... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 3 2007, 11:11 PM~8468783
> *BIG PIMPINS...  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah im not a good looking guy but I make up for it with my, well lets say personality.............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 3 2007, 11:15 PM~8468799
> *Yeah im not a good looking guy but I make up for it with my, well lets  personality.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol.... that's how you do it bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

HAY CALL ME...STANLEY CHECK YOUR P.M.'s FOR MY NUMBER...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Aug 3 2007, 11:41 PM~8468915
> *HAY CALL ME...STANLEY CHECK YOUR P.M.'s FOR MY NUMBER...
> *


Ok, I will call in the morning ...........


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I wish I was a pimp


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you guys for piecing together my wheels they look awesome 
i have the only set in the world!


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

ttt

Tanks Stan... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Aug 5 2007, 12:39 AM~8474612
> *ttt
> 
> Tanks Stan... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I have more pics I will post............. :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey bro I need the plack on the end of my pumps my they are ugly how much can you get them for


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 6 2007, 08:23 AM~8482920
> *Hey bro I need the plack on the end of my pumps my they are ugly how much can you get them for
> *


We have a few diffrent one that range from $10 and up give us a call

623-435-0222


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Sup Manics.. are you guys going to be opened on the 18th? I think its the day of the move in for the super show...


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 6 2007, 01:46 PM~8485594
> *Sup Manics.. are you guys going to be opened on the 18th? I think its the day of the move in for the super show...
> *


Yea will be open for any one needing parts are work done on thier cars'


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Aug 6 2007, 01:42 PM~8485563
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yes its for sale


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Aug 6 2007, 03:03 PM~8486129
> *Yea will be open for any one needing parts are work done on thier cars'
> *


Thanks for the info bro...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Aug 6 2007, 01:42 PM~8485563
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i think you got it Stan that looks amazin


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 7 2007, 12:47 AM~8491169
> *i think you got it Stan that looks amazin
> *


Thanks Joey, I am working on something new now........... :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 6 2007, 10:29 PM~8490418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hmm......i know what your thinking...3


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Aug 7 2007, 09:32 AM~8492786
> *hmm......i know what your thinking...3
> *


Yeah well yeah...................... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 7 2007, 09:46 AM~8492876
> *
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 7 2007, 09:52 AM~8492924
> *
> 
> *


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Whaz up all


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Not to much bro just chillin a hm


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey Guys whats going on today................. :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

what up :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Aug 8 2007, 11:36 AM~8504091
> *
> *


How did you get top of the page...........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 8 2007, 02:29 PM~8505639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what you saying my car is dirty............... :dunno:......... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 8 2007, 05:35 PM~8506798
> *what up  :biggrin:
> *


Whats going on Joey............. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Me and a friend might stop at the shop tomorrow he wants to se what kinda parts you have for sale..


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 8 2007, 10:39 PM~8509665
> *Me and a friend might stop at the shop tomorrow he wants to se what kinda parts you have for sale..
> *


cool we are open from 10 am to 7pm.........


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 8 2007, 10:53 PM~8509757
> *cool we are open from 10 am to 7pm.........
> *


Cool thanks bro...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 8 2007, 10:53 PM~8509757
> *cool we are open from 10 am to 7pm.........
> *


But usely here later then that..............


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 8 2007, 11:43 PM~8510008
> *Cool thanks bro...
> *


A what time are you goin bro


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 9 2007, 10:20 AM~8512277
> *A what time are you goin bro
> *


I,m here now................ :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Whaz Up Stan 

Hey Tony still coming by


Lots of new parts in come by and check them out


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan+Aug 9 2007, 10:20 AM~8512277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for stopping by hope to hear from you guys soon


Ill give you a call friday Tony


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Where is everybody................ :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Aug 9 2007, 10:32 PM~8518428
> *Thanks for stopping by hope to hear from you guys soon
> Ill give you a call friday Tony
> *


THANKS BRO.. MY HOMEBOY REALLY LIKED THE SHOP... :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 9 2007, 10:57 PM~8518606
> *Where is everybody................ :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS DEAD ON LAYITLOW TODAY..


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

*******************Shops Open***********************


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

I allways miss the first post on a new page....................... :angry:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Its Saturday...........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 11 2007, 06:11 AM~8527504
> *Its Saturday...........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Are you guys goin 2 sonic 2nite


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 11 2007, 02:18 PM~8529724
> *Are you guys goin 2 sonic 2nite
> *


 :dunno: R U?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

I might make it . I have family that is leaving tommarrow back to California. so i might make it if they go to sleep early........... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Aug 12 2007, 06:17 PM~8537011
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

no more lemonaid for you .......3


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

What time is the shop gonna open on Saturday?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Aug 13 2007, 09:38 AM~8541588
> *no more lemonaid for you .......3
> *


Saturday night I had more. Didnt know lemonade can be so strong. That guy Mike can sure make a hard lemonade........... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 13 2007, 09:47 AM~8541666
> *What time is the shop gonna open on Saturday?
> *


Normly open at 10am, but can be earlier if needed.............. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: COOL.....


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 13 2007, 09:57 AM~8541777
> *Saturday night I had more. Didnt know lemonade can be so strong. That guy Mike can sure make a hard lemonade........... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT

*WHAT UP MANICS!!!!*


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*NEED A BOOTH???*


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 13 2007, 10:06 PM~8547773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 14 2007, 05:56 AM~8549451
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Back from Cal. with more parts and Shops Open


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

whoa its hot outside.............. :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

SUP MANICS! I'LL CALL U HOMIES UP TOMORROW! :cheesy:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 14 2007, 06:27 PM~8554928
> *SUP MANICS! I'LL CALL U HOMIES UP TOMORROW!  :cheesy:
> *


cool we will be there about 10am.............. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 15 2007, 07:51 AM~8559136
> *cool we will be there about 10am.............. :biggrin:
> *


cool..


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

New stuff just fell off the truck come by and check them out




















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Aug 15 2007, 05:13 PM~8563272
> *New stuff just fell off the truck come by and check them out
> 
> 
> ...


DAM!!! THAT LOOKS AWESOME.. I'LL SEE IT IN PERSON ON SATURDAY!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2007, 07:12 PM~8564095
> *DAM!!! THAT LOOKS AWESOME.. I'LL SEE IT IN PERSON ON SATURDAY!
> *


thanks, Joey set it up. Still have more to out up...............


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

any word on them slowdowns?????


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 15 2007, 08:45 PM~8564812
> *thanks, Joey set it up. Still have more to out up...............
> *


JOEY GOT DOWN! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 15 2007, 09:07 PM~8565056
> *any word on them slowdowns?????
> *



I can let the slow downs go for $60.00 each Fred give me a call befor this weekend to let me know if you want them befor I send them to get polish this Sat.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 15 2007, 09:11 PM~8565094
> *JOEY GOT DOWN!  :thumbsup:
> *


JOEY GOES DOWN???????? :dunno: WHAT???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 16 2007, 09:06 AM~8568029
> *JOEY GOES DOWN???????? :dunno: WHAT???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Man what r u thinking of :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ALRIGHT BEN... JOEY DID A GOOD JOB ON THE DISPLAY... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Aug 16 2007, 09:15 AM~8568119
> *Man what r u thinking of  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: X2


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

hey guys be nice............... :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD GUYS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Aug 16 2007, 09:15 AM~8568119
> *Man what r u thinking of  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA FUCKIN JOEY, WHATS CRACKIN AT THE MANIC


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Waz up ben, Got a paint chip for some color spokes i need can u come by the shop


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 16 2007, 09:15 AM~8568122
> *ALRIGHT BEN... JOEY DID A GOOD JOB ON THE DISPLAY...  :biggrin:
> *


YES HE DID. WHERE THE HELL IS JOEY THESE DAYS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Aug 16 2007, 09:21 AM~8568194
> *Waz up ben, Got a paint chip for some color spokes i need can u come by the shop
> *


IS RIGHT NOW GOOD?????


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 16 2007, 09:22 AM~8568199
> *YES HE DID. WHERE THE HELL IS JOEY THESE DAYS
> *


HE JUST GOTTA TAKE CARE OF SOME PERSONAL ISSUES.. HE'LL BE BACK ON THE STREETS SOON THOUGH..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 16 2007, 09:23 AM~8568216
> *HE JUST GOTTA TAKE CARE OF SOME PERSONAL ISSUES.. HE'LL BE BACK ON THE STREETS SOON THOUGH..
> *


WELL LET THE MAN KNOW THAT I'M HERE IF HE NEEDS ANY THING....... OH YEAH, WE ARE MAKING A CAR WASH FOR MY UNCLE'S FUNERAL ON SATURDAY ON 32ND ST JUST NORTH OF THOMAS AT THE CIRCLE K


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 16 2007, 09:26 AM~8568229
> *WELL LET THE MAN KNOW THAT I'M HERE IF HE NEEDS ANY THING....... OH YEAH, WE ARE MAKING A CAR WASH FOR MY UNCLE'S FUNERAL ON SATURDAY ON 32ND ST JUST NORTH OF THOMAS AT THE CIRCLE K
> *


THANKS I'LL LET HIM KNOW... WHAT ARE THE TIMES BRO?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 16 2007, 09:27 AM~8568238
> *THANKS I'LL LET HIM KNOW... WHAT ARE THE TIMES BRO?
> *


WELL WE WANT TO BE THERE AT 7AM CAUSE I GOT MIKE FROM INDIVIUALS GOING TO GET THIER CARS WASH AND READY FOR THE MOVE IN,FOR THE SHOW


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 16 2007, 09:23 AM~8568208
> *IS RIGHT NOW GOOD?????
> *



Any time good for you will work. Thanks Bro :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 16 2007, 09:30 AM~8568267
> *WELL WE WANT TO BE THERE AT 7AM CAUSE I GOT MIKE FROM INDIVIUALS GOING TO GET THIER CARS WASH AND READY FOR THE MOVE IN,FOR THE SHOW
> *


COOL I'LL STOP BY THAT DAY... I'LL TRY AND CATCH YOU GUYS AFTER I'M DONE HELPING THE GUYS SET UP..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 16 2007, 09:35 AM~8568317
> *COOL I'LL STOP BY THAT DAY... I'LL TRY AND CATCH YOU GUYS AFTER I'M DONE HELPING THE GUYS SET UP..
> *


ARE YOU SHOWING? TELL ALL THE HOMIES ABOUT THE WASH CAUSE GOD KNOWS WE NEED ALL THE HELP WE CAN GET


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Aug 16 2007, 09:30 AM~8568269
> *Any time good for you will work. Thanks Bro :biggrin:
> *


I'M ON MY WAY


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 16 2007, 10:11 AM~8568663
> *ARE YOU SHOWING? TELL ALL THE HOMIES ABOUT THE WASH CAUSE GOD KNOWS WE NEED ALL THE HELP WE CAN GET
> *


I'm not showing this time.. gotta change a few things around bro.. but i'll be there both days.... but cool i'll tell them..


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 16 2007, 11:01 AM~8569078
> *I'm not showing this time.. gotta change a few things around bro.. but i'll be there both days.... but cool i'll tell them..
> *


Damn Tony you ride is already freaking sick what are you doing to it now


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 16 2007, 01:01 PM~8570053
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Any one up


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics+Aug 16 2007, 10:40 PM~8573775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS BAD ASS..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*EVERYONE IS MEETING AT LONG WONGS ON SOUTH CENTRAL AFTER THE SUPERSHOW ON SUNDAY NIGHT!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

CLEAN!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Wrist band for sale for 2 day show $30.00


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 18 2007, 05:00 PM~8584889
> *Wrist band for sale for 2 day show $30.00
> *


I WISH I WOULD OF KNOWN SOONER...  :biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Bump :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Aug 19 2007, 11:54 AM~8588858
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats going on tonight............


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

WHAT UP MANICS... U GUYS FEELING TIRED TODAY?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Mondays

prolly got a case of the mondays



:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TRUE, I HAVEN'T SEEN THEM ONLINE TODAY AT ALL.. :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 20 2007, 12:05 PM~8596995
> *TRUE, I HAVEN'T SEEN THEM ONLINE TODAY AT ALL..  :biggrin:
> *


We are here....................................... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Aug 20 2007, 10:36 AM~8596186
> *Mondays
> 
> prolly got a case of the mondays
> ...


Mondays aint got nothing on me......................................... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins+Aug 20 2007, 01:15 PM~8597495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 21 2007, 09:07 PM~8612178
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 22 2007, 03:47 PM~8618346
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*I HAVE 2 PIECE KNOCK-OFF EMBLEMS!!!!!!!!! I ALSO HAVE BUICK, CHEVY BOW-TIES, OLSMOBILE, AND LINCOLN EMBLEMS...... IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CALL ME (602) 228-9246 OR (602) 465-3030 *


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin: ................


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey guys hows it going, The weather felt a little cooler today. I say it dropped to about 120*................. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 23 2007, 06:24 PM~8628117
> *Hey guys hows it going, The weather felt a little cooler today. I say it dropped to about 120*................. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 23 2007, 07:08 PM~8628441
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and that was in the shade.............


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 23 2007, 09:21 PM~8629444
> *and that was in the shade.............
> *


NO SHIT HUH... :biggrin: LOL..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

THE HOMIE'S 65


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

whats going on guys.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Aug 24 2007, 09:41 AM~8632005
> *whats going on guys.......................... :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOW THINGS GOING?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 24 2007, 07:55 PM~8636015
> *SUP HOW THINGS GOING?
> *


things going good and how are things on your side of the world....................


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

can you hear that..............sounds like a war outside with all the thunder................ hno:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2007, 11:00 PM~8621572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE ONE'S ON THE RIGHT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 25 2007, 07:10 AM~8637806
> *can you hear that..............sounds like a war outside with all the thunder................ hno:
> *


THAT SHEIT WOKE ME UP


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 24 2007, 09:07 PM~8636343
> *things going good and how are things on your side of the world....................
> *


PRETTY GOOD HOMIE... SAME OLE SAME OLE..


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 26 2007, 04:12 PM~8644763
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats going on Corey..................... :biggrin: I mean Fred, Havnt did that in awhile. It took me a few years but I got you guys straightened out....................


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 26 2007, 06:29 PM~8645377
> *Whats going on Corey..................... :biggrin:  I mean Fred, Havnt did that in awhile. It took me a few years but I got you guys  straightened out....................
> *


Man i'm not that white!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey Stanley I put a message for you on the post your ride. I have that big Grill in my back yard and a picnic table if you guys want it. Need to get it out by tomorrow or its going to stay with the house.

Any bites on the extended A-arms?


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHATS UP FELLAS,,,


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Check this out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO and this one toooooooo................................


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Waz up All !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*ALSO... BUISINESS OWNERS, MODELS, ARTISTS... GET YOUR BOOTHS NOW BEFORE SPACE IS GONE!!!*


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Aug 28 2007, 03:20 PM~8662588
> *:wave:
> *


whats going on.................... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Aug 28 2007, 04:48 PM~8663390
> *ttt
> *


RO......................................... :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: G-Town Az


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 28 2007, 08:41 PM~8665337
> *whats going on.................... :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING MUCH BRO.. AND YOU GUYS?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Hey Saul :biggrin: any word on the title???Opps I mean Stan..... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 28 2007, 11:15 PM~8666499
> *Hey Saul :biggrin: any word on the title???Opps I mean Stan..... :biggrin:
> *


john john has it................................


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Aug 29 2007, 02:12 PM~8671305
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

good morning.............


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey I got top of the page............. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

OK I CANT BELIEVE IM DOIN THIS BUT YES...........
ITS FOR SALE.........NO WHEELS OR JUICE!!! I HAVE FOUND SOMETHING I WANNA BUILD AND THIS ONE HAS TO GO IN ORDER TO MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!! MAKE AN OFFER....YOU JUST MIGHT NOT BELIEVE WHAT IT WILL FLY FOR PRICE WISE!!!! I WILL NOT SHIP..CAR HAS TO BE PICKED UP IN PHOENIX!!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 30 2007, 12:59 PM~8679288
> *Hey I got top of the page............. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

whats going on this weekend :biggrin: .................


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

Bar-B-Q at my house :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Damn. I just left from the westside, fucker. Get a cell phone..


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

That message was for Stanley.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Sep 2 2007, 06:27 PM~8698081
> *That message was for Stanley.
> *


I have one you just dont have the #................ :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

SUP MANICS HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A SAFE AND ENJOYED THE LABOR DAY WEEKEND..


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 3 2007, 11:07 PM~8709051
> *SUP MANICS HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A SAFE AND ENJOYED THE LABOR DAY WEEKEND..
> *


it was a good weekend, hope you had the same.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 3 2007, 11:35 PM~8709273
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 4 2007, 08:33 AM~8710894
> *it was a good weekend, hope you had the same.............. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I did..


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Rivi still for sale!!! 5gs obo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make me an [email protected]!!!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 4 2007, 01:27 PM~8713200
> *Yeah I did..
> *


You got top of the page..................... :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 4 2007, 04:33 PM~8714609
> *You got top of the page..................... :biggrin:
> *


It was my turn.. :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 5 2007, 09:43 AM~8720318
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you are so cool..........................


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

your still there dam .......


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

stan r u sad brother :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Sep 6 2007, 10:26 AM~8729579
> *stan r u sad brother :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Yeah,


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

uffin: uffin: What up AZ. anything poppin this weekend? uffin: uffin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin: ......................


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT! THANKS FOR THE SUPPLIES MANICS...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 9 2007, 06:58 PM~8753417
> *TTT! THANKS FOR THE SUPPLIES MANICS...
> *


no problem and thank you................Hey you got top of page again........ :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 9 2007, 10:57 PM~8755422
> *THANKS FOR THE BUSINESS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank You........... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 9 2007, 09:02 PM~8754387
> *no problem and thank you................Hey you got top of page again........ :biggrin:
> *


Its all good bro.. :thumbsup:............. Yeah I did get the top... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

GOOD MORNING , MANICS


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

hey guys..............


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 12 2007, 05:29 AM~8772724
> *hey guys..............
> *


DAMN YOUR UP EARLY........ hno:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

NO TRIPS TO THE 505 ANY TIME SOON,,,,


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 12 2007, 07:26 AM~8773089
> *DAMN YOUR UP EARLY........ hno:
> *


5:30am aint early............... :biggrin:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Sep 12 2007, 02:10 PM~8775874
> *NO TRIPS TO THE 505 ANY TIME SOON,,,,
> *


next trip is to Vegas.................... :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

*top page faukers!!! *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


long time no see manics

i'll get the cayenne in tomorrow


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

DOES ANY BODY KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THE FRONT AND BACK SEATS FOR A 63' IMPALA??????? PM ME IF YOU HAVE ANY INFO, PLEASE, THANK YOU BEFORE HAND


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Guess whos back...............................


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

thanks for the help today manics now everyone at the dealerships can see the newest lowrider video behind me as i take off


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Sep 13 2007, 11:49 PM~8788181
> *thanks for the help today manics now everyone at the dealerships can see the newest lowrider video behind me as i take off
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttmt


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

waz up guyz, back from L.A. waz a nice trip


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:wave: SUP GUYS?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 17 2007, 11:33 PM~8814349
> *:wave: SUP GUYS?
> *


not much..........


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Charles Norris (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Sep 15 2007, 10:38 PM~8799900
> *waz up guyz, back from L.A. waz a nice trip
> *


you just got back from (L)ower (A)vondale...lol J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

I STILL NEED THE FRONT AND BACK SEAT FOR A 63' IMPALA,,,,, IF ANYBODY CAN HELP ME OR SEND ME IN THE DIRECTION WHERE I CAN FIND THEM PLEASE PM ME..... THANKS


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HEY MANICS YOUR WHEELS WILL BE IN TOMORROW SO I'L CALL YOU WHEN I'M READY :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

GOOD MORNING MANICS!


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey whats going on....................... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Nothing much just working :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

ready for those 13's or 14's yet??????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

DAM... WASN'T ABLE TO GO TO THE SHOP TODAY... 7 GOT HERE TO QUICK!  I'LL MAKE IT TOMORROW..


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Sep 21 2007, 07:06 PM~8843887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ...............


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

wow how you get the beautiful women 

i even shaved my ass and my back and still i get no women to pose for me

i even offered 5% of all video sales


oh yeah to the top


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :ugh:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Sep 21 2007, 07:06 PM~8843887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE LOOKING AT ME :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Sep 21 2007, 07:06 PM~8843887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 WHO IS THAT????????????????


----------



## Charles Norris (Sep 4, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

she is a nice one....


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

WHATS UP FELLAS,,,


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

good morning................


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 25 2007, 10:21 AM~8866480
> *good morning................
> *


Well good morning to you also...................... Where is everyone at to day........................... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

well good night , i guess i was the only one here today............ :uh:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Talking to yourself again Stan????? That's not good you know!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 26 2007, 12:09 AM~8871916
> *Talking to yourself again Stan????? That's not good you know!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Sep 26 2007, 12:09 AM~8871916
> *Talking to yourself again Stan????? That's not good you know!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I am the only one who will listen to me, besides talking to yourself is not really bad. Its when you dissagree and start to argue with yourself, thats not good......... :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

ha ha... you lonely in here? well i got a question for you, i have the steel braided radiator hose 24" but i need a longer one, i went to auto zone and that's all they have is the 24" one, you got anything better, cause my a/c compressor gets in the way of the hose...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 26 2007, 08:08 AM~8872971
> *I am the only one who will listen to me, besides talking to yourself is not really bad. Its when you dissagree and start to argue with yourself, thats not good......... :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHAHA!!! WHAT UP BRO...


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Sep 26 2007, 08:30 AM~8873124
> *ha ha... you lonely in here? well i got a question for you, i have the steel braided radiator hose 24" but i need a longer one, i went to auto zone and that's all they have is the 24" one, you got anything better, cause my a/c compressor gets in the way of the hose...
> *


Let me take a look to see what i can find...........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 26 2007, 09:02 AM~8873331
> *HAHAHAHAHA!!! WHAT UP BRO...
> *


Not much and you................


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 26 2007, 10:25 AM~8873930
> *Not much and you................
> *


Same just working... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

stan, is it still cool to take the car to the shop after work on monday


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

What up Manics, you guys going to the show this weekend? Any word on those extended a arms?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Sep 26 2007, 01:19 PM~8874989
> *stan, is it still cool to take the car to the shop after work on monday
> *


yes...............


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Sep 26 2007, 01:24 PM~8875013
> *What up Manics, you guys going to the show this weekend? Any word on those extended a arms?
> *


I am not but not sure about Chris, And about the A-Arms yeah I have them here................ :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Sep 27 2007, 09:46 AM~8880839
> *TTT
> *


Good morning............... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 27 2007, 10:28 AM~8881122
> *Good morning............... :biggrin:
> *


GOOD AFTERNOON...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

*EVERYBODY IS GOING TO BE CRUISING ON SOUTH CENTRAL AND BASELINE AFTER THE CAR SHOW ON SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Sep 27 2007, 11:55 PM~8886611
> *EVERYBODY IS GOING TO BE CRUISING ON SOUTH CENTRAL AND BASELINE AFTER THE CAR SHOW ON SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

i have some left call the shop................


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

what up manics ttmt


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

u at the shop yet


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

You guys have that stuff i called you about last time?... joey got it from you guys.... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Oct 2 2007, 09:32 AM~8915061
> *u at the shop yet
> *


yea just got in


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 2 2007, 09:35 AM~8915083
> *You guys have that stuff i called you about last time?... joey got it from you guys....  :biggrin:
> *


Yep stop by the shop


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: OKAY! Gotta check on some parts to.. thanks guys.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Rim blow out sale call for price.623.435.0222


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

I WENT DOWN THERE YESTERDAY AT 4:00 AND YOU WERE CLOSED..I'M GOING TODAY TO PIC UP MY STUF..SEE YOU VATOS LATER..


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

:biggrin: Thanks Andy 

:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 2 2007, 09:58 AM~8915177
> *Rim blow out sale call for price.623.435.0222
> 
> 
> ...


How much for some thirteens :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what time you guys gonna be at the shop? I always stop by around 11 and no one's there.


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Oct 2 2007, 03:04 PM~8917644
> *:biggrin: Thanks Andy
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM BRO.....THANK YOU FOR HOOKING ME UP.... I CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON MANICS


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Oct 2 2007, 08:51 PM~8919969
> *NO PROBLEM BRO.....THANK YOU FOR HOOKING ME UP.... I CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON MANICS
> *


Thanks Andy........ :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 2 2007, 05:33 PM~8918556
> *How much for some thirteens :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


For you, I will have to see if I have any in stock..........................................................................................................................................












J/K you know how it is......


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 2 2007, 08:19 PM~8919724
> *what time you guys gonna be at the shop? I always stop by around 11 and no one's there.
> *


We open at 10am :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hit me up with a pm on those 13's candy red spokes


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 2 2007, 09:36 PM~8920313
> *Hit me up with a pm on those 13's candy red spokes
> *


pm sent...........


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 2 2007, 09:17 PM~8920161
> *For you, I will have to see if I have any in stock..........................................................................................................................................
> J/K you know how it is......
> *


Is it 'cause i'm white :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 3 2007, 12:05 AM~8921533
> *Is it 'cause i'm white :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and tall, we wont even mention looks.................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey guys............... :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 4 2007, 12:46 PM~8931657
> *Hey guys............... :biggrin:
> *


WHATS CRACKALANDO :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 3 2007, 07:00 AM~8922428
> *and tall, we wont even mention looks.................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Las Vegas........... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 6 2007, 06:50 AM~8942804
> *Las Vegas........... :biggrin:
> *


Well I am back.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 8 2007, 05:05 PM~8954774
> *Well I am back.......................... :biggrin:
> *


Welcome back :wave: i checked and it is 4 20 inch tubes.. :biggrin:  I'll call you tomorrow..


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 8 2007, 06:03 PM~8955059
> *Welcome back :wave: i checked and it is 4 20 inch tubes..  :biggrin:   I'll call you tomorrow..
> *


Alright , talk to you then.......... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 8 2007, 08:15 PM~8956184
> *Alright , talk to you then.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: You figure out what was wrong with Josh's car?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 9 2007, 10:26 PM~8966110
> *:biggrin:  You figure out what was wrong with Josh's car?
> *


It was a loose battery cable................. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 10 2007, 08:57 AM~8968092
> *It was a loose battery cable................. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

GET YOUR AREA SOME EXPOSURE...ON HARD IN DA PAINT... 

And all shops who need help wit promo holla.. 100% FREE PROMO

SUBMIT ALL VIDEO TAPES TO 

HARD IN DA PAINT
979 WEST COMPTON BLVD.
COMPTON , CA 90220
HARD IN DA PAINT VOL.5


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

SUP HOMIES


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Oct 12 2007, 02:04 AM~8983669
> *SUP HOMIES
> *


Whats going on........... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 12 2007, 09:11 PM~8989815
> *
> *


Thanks for coming by today.............. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 12 2007, 09:33 PM~8989937
> *Thanks for coming by today.............. :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE... ALWAYS LIKE TO CHILL WITH YOU GUYS..


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 12 2007, 09:32 PM~8989932
> *Whats going on........... :biggrin:
> *


FUCKER!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 13 2007, 02:09 AM~8991143
> *FUCKER!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

back from like 5 pages back....................... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Whats going on everyone...... :biggrin: ........


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll be by on Monday about that top


----------



## manic mechanics (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 20 2007, 02:28 PM~9046583
> *I'll be by on Monday about that top
> *



Thanks


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 2 2007, 09:58 AM~8915177
> *Rim blow out sale call for price.623.435.0222
> 
> 
> ...


PRICES LET ME KNOW WUT KIND OF KNOCKOFFS???? 13 ALL CHROME??


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Oct 23 2007, 07:03 PM~9069075
> *PRICES LET ME KNOW  WUT KIND OF KNOCKOFFS???? 13 ALL CHROME??
> *


PM sent.............


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 25 2007, 04:11 PM~9083825
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 25 2007, 06:12 PM~9084587
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats going on................. :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 26 2007, 10:29 AM~9089070
> *Whats going on................. :biggrin:
> *


same shit diffrent day!!! i have monday off, so im going to try to go by the shop to hang out , and i'm going to ignore the sighn on the wall...lol


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

central cruise this sat 
from streetbeat to sonics

6pm 7th ave and roosevelt 


damn that motor turned out freakin awesome!!

miss you guys jus in case 602 367 2603


----------



## cadillachopper (Sep 20, 2007)

Hay what's up with the cruise? Lets do it! R O 4 life


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillachopper_@Nov 2 2007, 10:49 AM~9139242
> *Hay what's up with the cruise? Lets do it! R O 4 life
> *


I was there at Sonics.............


----------



## cadillachopper (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh! Now yo tell somebody. thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillachopper_@Nov 5 2007, 10:11 AM~9157750
> *Oh! Now yo tell somebody. thanks for letting me know.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Been wonderin why Rollerz never comes out 

maybe Stan and Chris could tell someone

:0 hi manics glad you guys showed up


----------



## cadillachopper (Sep 20, 2007)

WHAT'S UP? HOWS WORK?
JUST LIVING THE DREAM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Nov 1 2007, 10:41 AM~9130775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cadillachopper (Sep 20, 2007)

/Users/shopmachine/Desktop/01010901020901031120070731c2f973cf656bf1d7c20067b7.jpg


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

It's Official. Dec 2nd from 10am to 5pm at South Mountain Park. 
Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive and Picnic to benefit The Childrens Angel Foundation.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 7 2007, 07:38 PM~9178944
> *It's Official. Dec 2nd from 10am to 5pm at South Mountain Park.
> Majestics Phoenix Toy Drive and Picnic to benefit The Childrens Angel Foundation.
> 
> ...


We will be there..................


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:wave: what up homies!


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Waz up stan


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

13's on sale Call for details 623-435-0222


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

24's Avalble Call for Details 623-435-0222


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 5 2007, 11:19 AM~9158363
> *Been wonderin why Rollerz never comes out
> 
> maybe Stan and Chris could tell someone
> ...


CRIS IS A ROLLER, SO WE DID SHOW UP.......


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Nov 9 2007, 05:01 PM~9193262
> *:wave: what up homies!
> *


Whats going on..............


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Nov 12 2007, 09:20 PM~9214614
> *   Waz up stan
> *


Whats going on................


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 13 2007, 05:46 PM~9220853
> *Whats going on..............
> *


NOTHING MUCH BRO.. JUST BEEN WORKING..  U GUYS BEEN BUSY LATELY?


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Waz up for the weekend


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

do u guys have a painter?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> do u guys have a painter?
> [/b]


No we dont have a painter, we needed the space. But give these guys a call

Roundys Customs
480.332.5533


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 16 2007, 04:02 PM~9243741
> *No we dont have a painter, we needed the space. But give these guys a call
> 
> Roundys Customs
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

GOOD MORNING SHops open and its 8:00am and we got food come eat befor its gone. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 17 2007, 07:51 AM~9247501
> *GOOD MORNING    SHops open and its 8:00am  and we got food come eat befor its gone.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hope you got alot i'll be in, in just a min.


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

LETS ALL KEEP "OG MANDO" AND HIS FAMILY IN OUR PRAYERS..HIS OLDEST SON "TITO BOY" PASSED AWAY ON SATURDAY!! :angel: :uh: RIDE IN PEACE ..HOMIE


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Our condolences go out to his Family and Friends..................


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Whats Going on everyone.............Who is ready for Thanksgiving.......


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 20 2007, 07:57 AM~9265653
> *Whats Going on everyone.............Who is ready for Thanksgiving.......
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Stan, Chris, Saul, Josh

Have a very happy turkey day hope you win the battle with the turkey

i will help you eat leftovers of your kill


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 22 2007, 08:56 AM~9281147
> *Stan, Chris, Saul, Josh
> 
> Have a very happy turkey day  hope you win the battle with the turkey
> ...


I was doing good against the Turkey :biggrin: Till that ham jumped in :angry: .........................


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 23 2007, 06:15 PM~9290034
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


thats about the way it happened..................... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Nov 24 2007, 10:39 AM~9293736
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey whats going on today...........


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 9 2007, 09:50 AM~9190435
> *We will be there..................
> *


i'll be there too!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 24 2007, 10:50 AM~9293804
> *Hey whats going on today...........
> *


NOTHING MUCH BRO..... WHAT ABOUT YOU GUYS? TOMORROW IS THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC..


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey guys hit on my cell   

Thanks


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

well I cant sleep, who else is up.............. :angry:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

SUP FELLAS!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 9 2007, 10:16 PM~9414333
> *SUP FELLAS!
> *


Hey whats going on..........


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Dec 10 2007, 03:59 AM~9416079
> *Hey whats going on..........
> *


NOTHING MUCH JUST WORKING FOR CHRISTMAS RIGHT NOW.. :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 10 2007, 07:13 AM~9416446
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST WORKING FOR CHRISTMAS RIGHT NOW..  :biggrin:
> *


Christmas so soon, you still got like 15 days............... :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:wave:







:wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 10 2007, 01:31 PM~9418643
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Dec 10 2007, 01:48 PM~9418781
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


    :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Dec 10 2007, 10:08 AM~9417265
> *Christmas so soon, you still got like 15 days............... :biggrin:
> *


true! lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

A brand new baby boy for Chris and his wife.................... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave: 

the 58 looks cherry. :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

THIS SATURDAY DEC. 15TH
*Due To Weather Conditions, this Toy Drive was re-scheduled for this Sat. Dec. 15th*








​


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Dec 11 2007, 04:39 PM~9428790
> *A brand new baby boy for Chris and his wife.................... :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS TO CHRIS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING TO THE 58? :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 12 2007, 07:49 AM~9433662
> *:wave:
> 
> the 58 looks cherry. :biggrin:
> *


thanks............... :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 12 2007, 04:36 PM~9437758
> *WHAT ARE YOU GUYS DOING TO THE 58?  :biggrin:
> *


Putting it all together.............


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Oct 11 2007, 10:34 PM~8982906
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Tony remember the 51....from this to this..


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

DAM!!!!!!!!! THAT RAGTOP BOMB LOOKS NICE!!! THAT ORANGE TRUCK IS STILL THERE? OR IS THAT AN OLD PIC


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Dec 13 2007, 08:33 PM~9449100
> *DAM!!!!!!!!! THAT RAGTOP BOMB LOOKS NICE!!! THAT ORANGE TRUCK IS STILL THERE?
> *


Yeah the orange truck is still here, He is out of state so we are storing it for him till he comes back...............


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

.jpg[/img]


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

.................


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Dec 13 2007, 08:44 PM~9449217
> *Yeah the orange truck is still here, He is out of state so we are storing it for him till he comes back...............
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN MANICS?????


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Whats going on everyone, Christmas is almost here. Hope everyone has a great one.......................


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Hydraulic Motor sale TODAY Only 


HD motors with ball bearing end cap $100.00

CALL 623-435-0222

Only today and only whatz in stock


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD CHRISTMAS! :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

happy holidays


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Merry Christmas everyone............


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

Have a Merry Christmas there brother!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

.............................FROM...........................


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

HAPPY NEW YEARS! HAVE A GOOD AND SAFE ONE HOMIES! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks to you all, and may you have a Happy New Years also..........


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 2 2008, 08:49 AM~9586550
> *:wave:
> *


How you doing,Dee...............


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

just chilling, working a full week again.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 2 2008, 07:29 PM~9591292
> *just chilling, working a full week again.
> *


Thats good.........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 2 2008, 07:29 PM~9591292
> *just chilling, working a full week again.
> *


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

How's your elbow doing bro????


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jan 2 2008, 09:52 PM~9592982
> *How's your elbow doing bro????
> *


It hurts...............but only when I move or grip anything, or inhale and always when I exhale..............


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

How is everybody doing.....................


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

whats up homie. will you be in shop tomorrow?
my son wants to drop off some $ 77 cutlass.
albert


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

manics, its been a long time


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 3 2008, 12:43 PM~9596832
> *It hurts...............but only when I move or grip anything, or inhale and always when I exhale..............
> *


Stan you need to stop looking porn on the web while at work and you would not have hurt your elbow. Get back to work on the cars. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Jan 9 2008, 08:57 PM~9653714
> *Stan  you need to stop looking porn on the web while at work and you would not have hurt your elbow. Get back to work on the cars. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


We all know its not from looking at porn.................


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

what are your hours?? 51st and glendale is that right..how busy is your shop
i need some help with my impala had a lil engine fire and needs new brake lines?? wanna come by and talk to you guys!! i work near your place. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by manic mechanics_@Jan 8 2007, 06:28 PM~6937125
> *finished engine for the 64 no chrome its a sleeper............................
> 
> *


wuts ballpark price on something like this???so i can have an idea?? :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

TTT Good Morning Manics


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Jan 15 2008, 08:00 PM~9704957
> *what are your hours?? 51st and glendale is that right..how busy is your shop
> i need some help with my impala had a lil engine fire and needs new brake lines?? wanna come by and talk to you guys!! i work near your place. thanks  :biggrin:
> *


We are here Mon-Sat. 10a-7p. Our Address is 4924 w glendale ave. Our # is 623.435.0222. Come by or call.


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

I NEED A EST ON ADDING 4PUMP SET UP ON MY 68 ILLCALL U TODAY


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## g-style (Dec 27, 2005)

MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!








MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 17 2008, 03:43 PM~9720250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: I LIKE THAT!!!! I'LL GO VISIT YOU GUYS SOON...


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 17 2008, 03:43 PM~9720250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 9 2008, 08:26 PM~9653348
> *manics, its been a long time
> *


MAN, NO LOVE IN HERE :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 17 2008, 10:33 PM~9723974
> *MAN, NO LOVE IN HERE :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


there is always love......... Whats going on Ben.............


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jan 18 2008, 03:58 AM~9725193
> *there is always love......... Whats going on Ben.............
> *


HAHAHAHAHA, JUST KIDDING HOMIE.... HOW BUSINESS, I'M REALLY SLOW BUT ITS STARTING TO PICK UP , THANK GOD


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

:nicoderm: NICE RIDE!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks guys......................


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 21 2008, 11:25 PM~9753189
> *:wave:
> *


whats going on...............


----------



## stayfresh726 (Oct 15, 2007)

this is to twiins im from az, sierra vista i had just recently bought a 87 cutlass because i didnt know anyone down here that could install hydros in my 81 grand prix.i was wondering how much a complte set up would be installed.im not to fimaliar with what all has to happen so if you could school me real quick it would be appericated. the car is not a every day driver looking for front back side 2side pancake maybe 3 wheel not sure what else is possible. Thanks


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stayfresh726_@Jan 25 2008, 02:44 AM~9779804
> *this is to twiins im from az, sierra vista i had just recently bought a 87 cutlass because i didnt know anyone down here that could install hydros in my 81 grand prix.i was wondering how much a complte set up would be installed.im not to fimaliar with what all has to happen so if you could school me real quick it would be appericated. the car is not a every day driver looking for front back side 2side pancake maybe 3 wheel not sure what else is possible. Thanks
> *


Pm sent............


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Jan 29 2008, 08:12 AM~9811483
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

So whats going on this weekend..........................I hear there is a party at Chris's house................I say 500 of us go and crash it


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHXTEESHIRTS (Feb 10, 2008)

Get at me for all your printing needs...I got cheap prices and fast turn around times!


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank for the rim stanley :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

UP FOR GRABS $6500.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Brandon anwser your phone..........................


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

ALL AZGOOTIMES WILL GET CLUB PRICES SEE STORE 4 DETAILS I GOT SERVED RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Feb 17 2008, 09:09 PM~9966958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :0 :0 DAMN I WISH I WAS THAT WRENCH!!!!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Feb 18 2008, 11:41 PM~9976434
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :0  :0 DAMN I WISH I WAS THAT WRENCH!!!!
> *


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

still up for grabs 6,000 602-486-6937


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

Big Thanks To The Guys At Manics Stan,Chris For Takin Care Of The Ride!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Feb 20 2008, 02:49 PM~9988033
> *Big Thanks To The Guys At Manics Stan,Chris For Takin Care Of The Ride!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


It was no problem, Thank You......... :biggrin:


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

:wave: WHAT UP MANIC'S


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Feb 21 2008, 01:04 PM~9996268
> *:wave: WHAT UP MANIC'S
> *


Hey whats going on..........


----------



## phoenixaz1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

so whats up homies, dont tell me i went and baught two adaptors for nothing


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phoenixaz1966_@Feb 22 2008, 08:00 PM~10007964
> *so whats up homies, dont tell me i went and baught two adaptors for nothing
> *


which adapters..........


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 22 2008, 01:26 PM~10005283
> *Hey whats going on..........
> *


JST TRYNING TO GET MY KAR READY FOR THE SHOW


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

* SOMETHING TO DO SATURDAY NIGHT...*


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

long time no talk, what up gents

Posting this for a homie

want to trade two tru classics reverse( 14x7 ) for one tru spoke reverse (14x7)

pm for number and more info


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

13x7 up to 24" Wire Wheels starting at $300.00 Call For Details 623-435-0222


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Feb 26 2008, 10:00 PM~10039083
> *13x7 up to 24" Wire Wheels starting at $300.00 Call For Details 623-435-0222
> *


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Feb 26 2008, 10:00 PM~10039083
> *13x7 up to 24" Wire Wheels starting at $300.00 Call For Details 623-435-0222
> *




Thank to all the guys for stopping by and buying rims, We sold 10 sets and have 5 sets left, come Saterday night the sale ends and we'll be at are new location, Stop by and check us out. Thanks again


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Feb 28 2008, 11:19 PM~10055741
> *Thank to all the guys for stopping by and buying rims, We sold 10 sets and have 5 sets left, come Saterday night the sale ends and we'll be at are new location, Stop by and check us out. Thanks again
> *


Where are you guys moving to?


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

* LET THE CRUISING DOWN CENTRAL AVE BEGIN...*


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

guess whos back online, after a few minor difficulities "I'm back"


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

The shop has moved :biggrin: We like to thank all the that that helped with the move. We will be having a re Grand opening and posting it soon Thanks to all for the waiting and stop by soon


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Mar 3 2008, 07:52 PM~10080743
> *The shop has moved  :biggrin:  We like to thank all the that that helped with the move.  We will be having a re Grand opening and posting it soon  Thanks to all for the waiting and stop by soon
> 
> *


It was only about a mile from our old shop but it took a week...........


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Sale On all parts instock Come check us out in our new location


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Sup homies... :biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice looking car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

R U READY HOMIES YOU COULD START MY CADDY PM ME


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Mar 8 2008, 07:58 AM~10119706
> *Nice looking car  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO! THANK YOU GUYS FOR THAT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Whats going on guys...........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Whats going on guys...........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

whats going on..........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

whats going on..........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow how did I do that...........


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

WHAT UP GENTE


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixninebuicks_@Mar 12 2008, 12:15 AM~10148975
> *WHAT UP GENTE
> *


whats going on......


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Hows everyone The new shop is set up stop by and check us out


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

EAST VALLEY RIDERS,PHOENIX RIDERS,ALL SOLO RIDERS,CAR CLUBS INVITED !!! :biggrin: 
LIVE BOXING,DRAG RACING,CONCERT

REGISTER ONLINE AT:WWW.GAMERIDES.COM AND WWW.YOURCLUBZ.COM

FIREBIRD INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY
CHANDLER,AZ 85226

BRING OUT YOUR HOPPERS!! :biggrin: 
MORE INFO: CALL G.A.M.E @ 480-894-3434 OR STOP BY OUR SHOWROOM FOR PRE-REGISTRATION 4041 W MILKY WAY CHANDLER,AZ 85226
:thumbsup:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

EAST VALLEY RIDERS,PHOENIX RIDERS,ALL SOLO RIDERS,CAR CLUBS INVITED !!! :biggrin: 
LIVE BOXING,DRAG RACING,CONCERT

REGISTER ONLINE AT:WWW.GAMERIDES.COM AND WWW.YOURCLUBZ.COM

FIREBIRD INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY
CHANDLER,AZ 85226

BRING OUT YOUR HOPPERS!! :biggrin: 
MORE INFO: CALL G.A.M.E @ 480-894-3434 OR STOP BY OUR SHOWROOM FOR PRE-REGISTRATION 4041 W MILKY WAY CHANDLER,AZ 85226
:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillachopper (Sep 20, 2007)

What 's up guys ? wheres the new pics ?


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillachopper_@Mar 21 2008, 02:00 PM~10224027
> *What 's up guys ? wheres the new pics ?
> *


you should see them, ...............


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

More rims just came in, For anyone that ordered they or now instock


Thanks


----------



## cadillachopper (Sep 20, 2007)

what style are they ?


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

UCE PHX CC is having a car wash on Saturday, March 29 starting at about 9am. It will be at Sonics in Mesa on Power and Baseline. Come out and show your support.

Bring all your dirty lowriders to get washed! All Mesa people, we want to see you out there! We are trying to show love in all area codes


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Mar 27 2008, 09:24 PM~10273210
> *UCE PHX CC is having a car wash on Saturday, March 29 starting at about 9am. It will be at Sonics in Mesa on Power and Baseline. Come out and show your support.
> 
> Bring all your dirty lowriders to get washed! All Mesa people, we want to see you out there! We are trying to show love in all area codes
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

i want to see the pics :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillachopper_@Mar 21 2008, 02:00 PM~10224027
> *What 's up guys ? wheres the new pics ?
> *


what up chu-baca :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

LETS SEE SOME PICS. OF THE 60 IMP. FROM THE 505... :biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Mar 24 2008, 10:37 PM~10248257
> *More rims just came in, For anyone that ordered they or now instock
> Thanks
> *


U GOT 13'S IN STOCK AND HOW MUCH...THX


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Apr 6 2008, 03:55 PM~10348924
> *U GOT 13'S IN STOCK AND HOW MUCH...THX
> *


All I have are 14s left. I will have some more coming in this week.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

*April 28th will mark 1 year since Big Rich passed away. On May 4th we will be having a memorial picnic in honor of our President and Founder Big Rich.*








The family is still encountering expenses related to him passing. We are asking for donations if possible. 

We will be raffling a tattoo worth $300 by Tattoo Boulevard (623) 842-2583
Tattoo Boulevard

We will also be raffliing off (
1) 10x20 includes 4 wristbands ($45 value)
(1) 20x20 includes 5 wristbands ($65 value)
For the Tucson 2nd Annual Lowrider and Custom Car Show by Big Latin Entertainment. The winner will receive a certificate to take the day of move in. THERE WILL BE NO SUBSTITUTIONS ALLOWED!!! NO CAR... NO BRACELETS!!! NO SPLITTING UP THE 20X20 EITHER!!! 
Big Latin Entertainment

Music by DJ Sugarbear ((602) 409-7439
DJ Sugarbear

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Apr 14 2008, 06:30 PM~10416147
> *
> *


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

wheres the ass??


----------



## cadillachopper (Sep 20, 2007)

YEA YEA YEA put up the good ones.


----------



## cadillachopper (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Apr 14 2008, 09:15 PM~10417870
> *
> *


Lets see some frontal.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> wheres the ass??
> [/b]



She left it at home with the shirt.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> wheres the ass??
> [/b]


Look closley, you'll see it! :biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

THANKS TO CHRIS FOR GETTING MY 64 UP AND RUNNING. SEE EVERYONE ON SUNDAY.


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

AZGOODTIMES!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

if i buy a energy suspension bushing kit can you guys install it ...if so how much do you think it will cost me


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 4 2008, 05:40 PM~10573597
> *if i buy a energy suspension bushing kit can you guys install it ...if so how much do you think it will cost me
> *


Yes I can install it, give me a call so I know which bushing and what type of car you have...... 623.435.0222


----------



## JxCentralCal (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Show is still on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

keep talking crazy crippled dude imma cancel you!  </span>
[/b][/quote]​


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Lets Go.........


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@May 1 2008, 04:06 PM~10553926
> *THANKS TO CHRIS FOR GETTING MY 64 UP AND RUNNING. SEE EVERYONE ON SUNDAY.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for coming in homie


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@May 1 2008, 08:32 PM~10556073
> *AZGOODTIMES!!!!!!!
> *



Empty bay with your name bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@May 8 2008, 10:02 AM~10607798
> *Thanks for coming in homie
> *


WHAT'S UP CHRIS, I FOUND OUT THAT I NEEDED A LONGER SLIP YOKE. I GOT A 12" AND THERE IS NO PROBLEM NOW. THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

623-435-0222</span>


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@May 8 2008, 08:45 AM~10607146
> *Lets Go.........
> *


can i go? by the way where are we going? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Apr 14 2008, 06:30 PM~10416147
> *
> *


you guys never invite me to the photo shoots :tears: :tears: j/k :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2008, 05:22 PM~10647626
> *:cheesy:
> *


what up mr ortega!!!! :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@May 14 2008, 03:31 PM~10655680
> *can i go? by the way where are we going?  :biggrin:
> *


You are always welcome to go.....................Crazy is where we are usely headed.......


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Apr 17 2008, 03:47 AM~10436429
> *
> *


NICE!


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@May 13 2008, 11:42 PM~10651217
> *623-435-0222</span>
> *



TTT


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey stan give me a call Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@May 22 2008, 04:09 AM~10710657
> *Hey stan give me a call  Thanks :biggrin:
> *


Well anwser your phone...................


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

ttt

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 29 2008, 02:24 PM~10764141
> *
> *


Hey Randy, How are you doing..........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey is that 64 Rack still avalbel


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

Thanks you guys for all the work that you guys have done on my cadi.


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@May 13 2008, 11:42 PM~10651217
> *623-435-0222</span>
> *


Bump


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Jun 9 2008, 08:05 AM~10828919
> *Thanks you guys for all the work that you guys have done on my cadi.
> *


Thank you for coming by..........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Happy Fathers Day..............


----------



## PHXTEESHIRTS (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## bay area Rollerz (May 31, 2005)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bay area Rollerz_@Jun 16 2008, 11:07 PM~10886062
> *:biggrin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## sixninebuicks (Aug 31, 2007)

LETS SHOW OUR SUPPORT. MAY SHE REST IN PEACE. OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO HER FAMILY


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

WHATS UP HOMIES..


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 19 2008, 10:04 PM~10910840
> *WHATS UP HOMIES..
> *


Whats going on Tony....


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jun 21 2008, 08:46 AM~10919183
> *Whats going on Tony....
> *


Same ole same ole trying to stay away from the heat.. :biggrin: How about you guys?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

what up chris and stanley :wave: :wave:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jun 21 2008, 05:14 PM~10921379
> *what up chris and stanley  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Waz up Chano long time no see stop by Bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Its cooling down today. News said it will only be 112*


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Feb 26 2008, 10:00 PM~10039083
> *13x7 up to 24" Wire Wheels starting at $320.00 Call For Details 623-435-0222
> 
> *


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

hey who burns custom chips for mass air flow tpi in phx thanks


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Jun 23 2008, 11:09 PM~10937900
> *Waz up Chano long time no see stop by Bro  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL STOP IN THIS WEEK, MY HOMIE NEEDS A SET OF 14x7'S FOR THIS 53


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jun 29 2008, 12:29 PM~10974576
> *BUMP
> *


WHAT UP ADRIAN!!! :wave:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@May 13 2008, 11:42 PM~10651217
> *623-435-0222</span>
> *


TTT


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

So whats going on................


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

...............................ATTENTION - ATTENTION - ATTENTION................................

CAR CLUBS, PARTY KREWZ, BREAKERS, RAP ARTIST, SPORT TEAMS, BUISNESSES, PROMOTERS

GET THEM SHIRTS MADE FOR A KOO PRICE!.....holla at me ill HOOK it up!!

I GOT THEM PRO CLUBS ALSO cheaper then them chineese people...










..........................................SUPER EVENTS ENT................................................


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 3 2008, 09:50 AM~11005088
> *So whats going on................
> *


did you get my pm


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

TTMT :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jul 8 2008, 07:59 PM~11042125
> *did you get my pm
> *


Just got it now, sent you a PM. Thanks


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Stan!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

LETS SEE SOME PICS OF THE 60 IMPALA... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Waz up guys


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Jul 10 2008, 06:23 PM~11059586
> *LETS SEE SOME PICS OF THE 60 IMPALA... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You seen it in person. :biggrin: I will post pics...........


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

WHAT'S UP CHRIS, DO YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A RADIATOR FOR A 55 CHEVY TRUCK, IF YOU DO CAN YOU PM ME THE INFO. THANKS HOMIE........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Jul 16 2008, 10:43 PM~11108919
> *WHAT'S UP CHRIS, DO YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A RADIATOR FOR A 55 CHEVY TRUCK, IF YOU DO CAN YOU PM ME THE INFO. THANKS HOMIE........
> *


got one here at the shop, give me a call. 623.435.0222


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

:biggrin: What's up stan :biggrin: Hey I have an 05 300 that I want to either lift of bag, I don't know yet which one yet. I'm into hydros but i got 22" rims on this car and as you know i don't want to hop it. what do you think?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> :biggrin: What's up stan :biggrin: Hey I have an 05 300 that I want to either lift of bag, I don't know yet which one yet. I'm into hydros but i got 22" rims on this car and as you know i don't want to hop it. what do you think?



[/quote]

[/quote]

John johns car, with air.....


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Jul 16 2008, 10:43 PM~11108919
> *WHAT'S UP CHRIS, DO YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A RADIATOR FOR A 55 CHEVY TRUCK, IF YOU DO CAN YOU PM ME THE INFO. THANKS HOMIE........
> *


I have one here at the shop........


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

CARSHOW COMING UP....WHO NEEDS SHIRTS? 2 - 3 DAY TURNAROUND
Give me a call 602 518 2630
CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS GET THEM SHIRTS MADE FOR A KOO PRICE! I KNOW I CAN BEAT YOUR PRINTERS PRICE ON SHIRTS.....holla at me ill HOOK it up!! I GOT THEM PRO CLUBS ALSO cheaper then them chineese people!
[


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Jul 16 2008, 10:43 PM~11108919
> *WHAT'S UP CHRIS, DO YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A RADIATOR FOR A 55 CHEVY TRUCK, IF YOU DO CAN YOU PM ME THE INFO. THANKS HOMIE........
> *



got it here


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

hi


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E (Jul 10, 2008)

LETS GET REGISTERED...........IT'S GONNA BE BIG THIS YEAR!......SPACES WILL SELL OUT


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

CARSHOW COMING UP....Let me do your shirts ill beat your printers prices and print them sooner then he/she can. 2 - 3 DAY TURNAROUND
Give me a call 602 518 2630
.....holla at me ill HOOK it up!! I GOT THEM PRO CLUBS ALSO cheaper then them chineese people!


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

whats up bro call me


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What's up? How's everything going?


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E (Jul 10, 2008)

Very lil spaces left for car entry, If you havent prereg you should or else your gonna loose out on a GOOD show. Call me at the number below for apps! Vendor booths availabale also


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Stanley for hooking up the Blazer. Great work!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Aug 7 2008, 08:43 PM~11289707
> *Thanks Stanley for hooking up the Blazer. Great work!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Johnny........


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Aug 7 2008, 08:43 PM~11289707
> *Thanks Stanley for hooking up the Blazer. Great work!!!!!!!!
> *


What's up bro how you been long time no see you sure hit the SS one of thiz weekend at pepin on central and baseline or the wash what's new on the blazer


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 12 2008, 09:41 AM~11323670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic stanley i know you got more :cheesy:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E (Jul 10, 2008)

Call this guy for cheap prices on your printing needs..............


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

what up brotherz


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

WHAT UP MANICS!!! :wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

how much for steel lines ???


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 17 2008, 06:57 PM~11367245
> *:wave:
> *


Hey whats going on Dee.....


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Aug 17 2008, 09:22 PM~11368627
> *how much for steel lines ???
> *


whats going on Flex, Stop by......


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Aug 26 2006, 09:16 PM~6050283
> *Stoped At this new shop on Glendale @ 51ave and it was cool they showed me around the shop and some the project cars going on in the shop, and these guys know there shit plus the prices are awesome. Worth checking out
> *


more info on location, phone# and name of shop! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 18 2008, 07:46 AM~11370657
> *whats going on Flex, Stop by......
> *



working alot let me know the $$$ :biggrin: and I'll just drop it off!!!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 18 2008, 07:18 PM~11376766
> *more info on location, phone# and name of shop! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Manics
6117 N. 51 ave
Glendale AZ 85301
623.435.0222


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Aug 22 2008, 11:07 AM~11411785
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 333


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

I have 4 of these for sale. They are new never been mounted. They are chrome. The holes for the spokes have never been drilled. $150
623.435.0222


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

trade ya a ragtop for em.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: INVITE TO EVERYONE COME OUT AND PARTY ON THE WESTSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 24 2008, 03:42 PM~11425627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 24 2008, 03:42 PM~11425627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic bro :yes: :no: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Aug 26 2008, 08:17 AM~11440676
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


Well you know...What can I say....


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by worldwidesetup_@Aug 29 2008, 05:44 PM~11474439
> *nice pic bro :yes:  :no:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Whats going on Ray........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 29 2008, 05:55 PM~11474509
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: Whats going on bROther


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Air bags...


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

BLACK SUNDAY 14TH ANUAL DRAG RACE / CAR SHOW

SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 14TH AT GATEWAY INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY 
669 STATE ROUTE203 MADISON IL 62201 
FROM 8:00AM TIL 6:00PM 

REGISTRATION FOR HOPPERS OPEN TIL 2:00PM
REGISTRATION FOR SHOW CARS OPEN TIL 3:00PM


CAR SHOW AND HOP SPONCERED BY THE INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB

CLASSES

SHOW CARS

BEST:

ANTIQUE 50's & OLDER
OLD SCHOOL 59-79
NEW SCHOOL80-99
OLD SCHOOL TRUCK
NEW SCHOOL TRUCK
SUV
MILLENIUM
CORVETTE
DONK
LOW-RYDER


**HYDRAULICS**

SINGLE PUMP STREET
DOUBLE PUMP STREET
SINGLE PUMP RADICAL
DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL

------RULES------

ANY CAR WITH A LOCK UP OVER 40 INCHES IS CONSIDERED RADICAL!!!!!


HOP COMPETITION STARTS AT 2:00PM

WHEN I TOLD YALL IT JUST GOT SERIOUS WELL HERE IT IS 

THIS YEAR WE ARE PAYING $500.00 FOR FIRST PLACE ""HYDRAULIC"" CLASSES ONLY.. WITH A TROPHY!!!!!!!! DISQUALIFIED IF YOU GET STUCK!!!!!

2ND PLACE HYDRAULIC GETS A TROPHY ONLY!!!!!!!!!


SHOW CARS 1ST AND 2ND PLACE TROPHIES


ADMISSION:

$25.00 $10:00 EXTRA FOR SHOW CARS AND HYDRAULIC CARS SO THATS $35:00 FOR YOU AND YOUR CAR. THE SAME THING EVERY YEAR.
CHILDREN UNDER AGE 12 $5.00


ALL DAY EVENT... DRAG RACING....SWANGIN'.....AND KIDS THINGS AS WELL

--------NO GLASS BOTTLES OR BAR-B-Q PITS-------




ITS REALLY TIME TO REP NOW YALL.... A LOT OF TALKIN GOIN' ON LETS SEE WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!! K.C. NEBRASKA DERBY CITY CHI-TOWN MISSISSIPPI NAP TOWN OHKLAHOMA MENPHIS ATL OHIO DEEEETROIT ""L.A.? A.Z? ""LETS DO DIS"" 

CHECK OUT THE WEB SITE UBDRA.NET IT LIST ALL THE HOTEL INFO AND MORE!!!!!!! 

DRINKS LOTS OF WATER AND DRIVE STRAIGHT (((((((PEACE)))))))


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## sp1293060 (Sep 20, 2007)

goodmorning guys where are you at


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

CHEAP PRICES WITH A 2 or 3 DAY TURNAROUND TIME!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

*Another group commited with a possible third in the works. This show is going to be a good one guys! *


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

i went by the shop yesterday, no one was there ! :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Aug 31 2008, 09:58 AM~11483175
> *Well you know...What can I say....
> *


P.I.M.P!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 2 2008, 12:53 PM~11760275
> *P.I.M.P!!!! :biggrin:
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

meeting sunday.......3


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Oct 2 2008, 11:52 AM~11760266
> *i went by the shop yesterday, no one was there !  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


should have called me, I was out picking up parts or a cheese burger............. :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Oct 2 2008, 05:59 PM~11763424
> *meeting sunday.......3
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

I can meet or beat your SCREENPRINTER or EMBROIDERIES prices......
I also do STICKERS and BANNERS.....


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Stanley, Chris are you going to Vegas?


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Oct 6 2008, 08:19 PM~11797620
> *Stanley, Chris are you going to Vegas?
> *


yeah we are going. are you......


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

*TTT*


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

SILKSCREENING & EMBROIDERY real real CHEAP! With a fast turn around time...if you need it that same day I can do it that same day......


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Sep 25 2008, 09:05 PM~11702230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got one left $350


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

*New larger location! More groups! Hope to see you guys there!*


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

what's up guys!? just wanted to let you know i've updated your page at LowridingUnderground.com <-- check it out!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Oct 24 2008, 06:36 AM~11960338
> *what's up guys!? just wanted to let you know i've updated your page at LowridingUnderground.com <-- check it out!
> *


Our page looks good, your whole site looks great. Thanks and keep up the good work....


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

To the Top for a good shop!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Oct 22 2008, 07:38 PM~11944993
> *Got one left $350
> *


HOOK IT UP bROtha! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK (Aug 14, 2008)

*WE'RE DOING IT AGAIN... 
ONLY THIS TIME ITS IN THE STREETS!!!
PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected]** 
FOR YOUR PRE REGISTRATION FORM TODAY!!!*​


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

I GOT THEM CHEAP PRICES FOR EMBROIDERY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## clopz (Oct 13, 2005)

Waz up brothers


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

12 more days! Carhop, vendors, participation from many southwest lowrider clubs, fundraiser for a good cause, great food, and popular upcoming rap artists!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

Still can't find you on myspace.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Tucson High is located at Euclid and 2nd St. (across from the UofA). Those coming from Phx or Califas, should use exit 254 and continue south on the frontage rd to St Mary's Rd. Take a left on St Mary's and go east about 4 miles. School will be on the right. Entrance will be at the east side if the school. 

*Tomorrow!* Music, vendor's row, food, mariachi's, Southwest Lowriders, models, and a car hop! 

Entry fee- 1 frozen turkey per car, 3 canned goods for lolo bikes and pedal cars.


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Nov 26 2008, 08:11 AM~12262559
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


hows it going, wishing you a happy thanks giving..........


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 26 2008, 08:06 PM~12269161
> *hows it going, wishing you a happy thanks giving..........
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 26 2008, 09:19 PM~12270015
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Damn havent heard from you in awhile  what you been you been up too...........


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Nov 26 2008, 09:30 PM~12270099
> *Damn havent heard from you in awhile   what you been you been up too...........
> *


Hiding out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving Manics.... :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 27 2008, 12:43 AM~12272255
> *Hiding out :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Nov 27 2008, 11:02 AM~12274761
> *Happy Thanksgiving Manics.... :wave:
> *


Thanks Tony, I had a great Thanksgiving. Hope you did as well....


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Dec 1 2008, 07:31 AM~12300553
> *
> *


are you going to be at the toy drive this weekend.............


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

TTMFT

Dec 4 2008, 06:41 PM ---last post??? quit slacking


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh Yeah the Blazer has been sold.....going to Arkansas


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 27 2008, 09:53 AM~12536322
> *Oh Yeah the Blazer has been sold.....going to Arkansas
> *


whats the plans for a new project ??


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 27 2008, 10:11 AM~12536393
> *whats the plans for a new project ??
> *



Im getting a goldish colored elco and then....j/k not sure


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djsire_@Dec 27 2008, 07:03 PM~12539231
> *Im getting a goldish colored elco and then....j/k not sure
> *


LOL


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

slacking who................... whats going on guys.........


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Dec 27 2008, 07:48 PM~12539554
> *slacking who................... whats going on guys.........
> *


 You Stanley.......


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

whats up homie :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

what up stalker :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

whats going on guys.............


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

i was asked to remove pics


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Apr 29 2009, 12:15 AM~13725447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice job but i thought it was suppose to be a secret!!!!!!!!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Apr 28 2009, 11:07 PM~13725339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 my drink holder


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Apr 28 2009, 11:15 PM~13725447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Apr 28 2009, 11:09 PM~13725372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

What up fellas.. long time no talk.. :biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

opp's


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

we at the shopp 2 nite........ then pantezzez....lol


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

sunday night


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Apr 29 2009, 05:29 PM~13733733
> *What up fellas.. long time no talk..  :biggrin:
> *


hey whats going on, yeah its been awhile.........


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@May 1 2009, 10:41 AM~13754862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tuesday...............


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

im waiting lol .....3


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@May 5 2009, 09:20 PM~13798400
> *im waiting  lol  .....3
> *


i aint mad at you :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@May 6 2009, 07:34 AM~13801181
> *i aint mad at you  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fucker...... :angry:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

im ready to go to the shop......3


----------



## HOOTIE MAC MILLION (Feb 15, 2006)

I NEED MY BIKE SILVER LEAF....AND IT'Z ALREADY IN AZ.>>>>








:biggrin:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOOTIE MAC MILLION_@May 6 2009, 08:44 PM~13809915
> *I NEED MY BIKE SILVER LEAF....AND IT'Z ALREADY IN AZ.>>>>
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up i will hook u up.......3


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@May 6 2009, 05:38 PM~13807635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bring them with you................


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOOTIE MAC MILLION_@May 6 2009, 08:44 PM~13809915
> *I NEED MY BIKE SILVER LEAF....AND IT'Z ALREADY IN AZ.>>>>
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good!!!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@May 7 2009, 08:43 PM~13821256
> *bring them with you................
> *


i did what happen to u ......were u on the down low


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@May 9 2009, 12:45 AM~13834288
> *i did what happen to u ......were u on the down low
> *


you did, damn i missed them. i had a good time at the park saturday and saturday night..............Rollerz!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 12 2009, 10:40 AM~13862868
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## ro g-town (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@May 18 2009, 06:53 AM~13918349
> *
> *


going to the shop today stan


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ro g-town_@May 18 2009, 10:46 AM~13920381
> *going to the shop today stan
> *


yeah.........


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## ro g-town (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@May 19 2009, 12:36 PM~13935179
> *
> *


going to the shop 2nite or are you on the downlow


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

TTT!! :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

HEY STANLY ITS JOE FROM THE PHX CHAPTER I NEED TO KNOW R U OPEN THIS 
SATURDAY AND WILL YOU BE THERE OK.AND I NEED TO GET SOME PRICING 
ON PUMPS HARD LINES, YOUR OFF OF GLENDALE AND 51ave.


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

ttt


----------

